# Авиация > До 1945 >  Заводские номера Ла-5

## lindr

Ла-5

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

37210000		№21	00	00	21.03.42	СССР		опытный потерян 12.07.43
37210101		№21	01	01	1942	СССР		27-й ИАП
37210102		№21	01	02	1942	СССР		49-й ИАП
37210103		№21	01	03	1942	СССР		49-й ИАП сбит 14.09.42
37210104		№21	01	04	08.07.42	СССР		ГУ ВВС КА, 49-й ИАП сбит 16.08.42
37210105		№21	01	05	1942	СССР		49-й ИАП сбит 16.08.42
37210106		№21	01	06	1942	СССР		49-й ИАП сбит 18.08.42
37210107		№21	01	07	1942	СССР		49-й ИАП сбит 29.08.42
37210108		№21	01	08	1942	СССР		49-й ИАП
37210110		№21	01	10	1942	СССР		49-й ИАП
37210111		№21	01	11	1942	СССР		49-й ИАП сбит 16.08.42
37210112		№21	01	12	1942	СССР		49-й ИАП сбит 14.09.42
37210113		№21	01	13	1942	СССР		49-й ИАП сбит 13.11.42
37210114		№21	01	14	1942	СССР		49-й ИАП
37210115		№21	01	15	1942	СССР		49-й ИАП сбит 05.09.42
37210116		№21	01	16	1942	СССР		49-й ИАП сбит 21.08.42
37210117		№21	01	17	1942	СССР		287-я ИАД
37210118		№21	01	18	1942	СССР		49-й ИАП сбит 19.08.42
37210119		№21	01	19	1942	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 09.03.43
37210120		№21	01	20	1942	СССР		документ
37210201		№21	02	01	1942	СССР		49-й ИАП потерян 18.08.42
37210203		№21	02	03	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210206		№21	02	06	1942	СССР		ЦАГИ
37210208		№21	02	08	1942	СССР		49-й ИАП сбит 23.08.42
37210212		№21	02	12	1942	СССР		287-я ИАД
37210216		№21	02	16	1942	СССР		287-я ИАД
37210218		№21	02	18	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 08.42
37210221		№21	02	21	1942	СССР		240-й ИАП
37210222		№21	02	22	1942	СССР		240-й ИАП
37210223		№21	02	23	1942	СССР		240-й ИАП, 3-й ГвИАП сбит 12.08.43
37210224		№21	02	24	1942	СССР		240-й ИАП
37210225		№21	02	25	1942	СССР		49-й ИАП
37210238		№21	02	38	1942	СССР		287-я ИАД
37210239		№21	02	39	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 12.08.43
37210249		№21	02	49	1942	СССР		287-я ИАД
37210251		№21	02	51	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП, 41-й ГвИАП сбит 05.07.43
37210252		№21	02	52	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП
37210253		№21	02	53	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП
37210254		№21	02	54	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП
37210255		№21	02	55	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП
37210256		№21	02	56	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП
37210257		№21	02	57	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП
37210258		№21	02	58	1943	СССР		437-й ИАП
37210261		№21	02	61	1942	СССР		27-й ИАП
37210263		№21	02	63	1943	СССР		437-й ИАП
37210274		№21	02	74	1942	СССР		27-й ИАП сбит 08.09.42
37210280		№21	02	80	1942	СССР		документ
37210304		№21	03	04	1942	СССР		27-й ИАП сбит 08.09.42
37210305		№21	03	05	1942	СССР		27-й ИАП
37210309		№21	03	09	1942	СССР		287-я ИАД
37210313		№21	03	13	1942	СССР		49-й ИАП сбит 14.08.43
37210320		№21	03	20	1942	СССР		потерян 04.06.43
37210325		№21	03	25	1942	СССР		27-й ИАП
37210327		№21	03	27	1942	СССР		287-я ИАД
37210332		№21	03	32	1942	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 04.08.43
37210336		№21	03	36	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210337		№21	03	37	23.08.42	СССР		3-й ЗАП, 181-й ИАП потерян 25.08.42
37210338		№21	03	38	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210339		№21	03	39	22.08.42	СССР		3-й ЗАП, 181-й ИАП потерян 06.03.43
37210341		№21	03	41	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП, 9-й ГвИАП опытный лыжное шасси испытания 10.42
37210342		№21	03	42	1942	СССР		27-й ИАП сбит 11.09.42
37210343		№21	03	43	1942	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 3-й ГвИАП, 181-й ИАП, 235-я ИАД таран 10.06.43
37210345		№21	03	45	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210347		№21	03	47	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210349		№21	03	49	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 03.02.43
37210352		№21	03	52	1942	СССР		263-й ИАП
37210360		№21	03	60	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 13.08.43
37210361		№21	03	61	08.42	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 28.03.43
37210371		№21	03	71	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210372		№21	03	72	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 12.42
37210373		№21	03	73	30.08.42	СССР		181-й ИАП потерян 10.10.42
37210374		№21	03	74	30.08.42	СССР		3-й ГвИАП потерян 10.10.42
37210375		№21	03	75	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
37210377		№21	03	77	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП, 239-й ИАП
37210380		№21	03	80	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210382		№21	03	82	1942	СССР		239-й ИАП
37210385		№21	03	85	1942	СССР		239-й ИАП
37210386		№21	03	86	1942	СССР		235-я ИАД
37210387		№21	03	87	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210388		№21	03	88	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210389		№21	03	89	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210392		№21	03	92	1942	СССР		239-й ИАП
37210394		№21	03	94	1942	СССР		239-й ИАП сбит 25.12.42
37210395		№21	03	95	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
37210396		№21	03	96	1942	СССР		239-й ИАП
37210398		№21	03	98	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП, 239-й ИАП
37210399		№21	03	99	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210402		№21	04	02	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210404		№21	04	04	1942	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 10.42
37210405		№21	04	05	1942	СССР		опытный М-71 ЦАГИ
37210408		№21	04	08	09.09.42	СССР		522-й ИАП потерян 18.10.42
37210415		№21	04	15	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП потерян 08.12.42
37210416		№21	04	16	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210417		№21	04	17	1942	СССР		263-й ИАП сбит 03.08.43
37210418		№21	04	18	1942	СССР		239-й ИАП сбит 30.11.43
37210419		№21	04	19	1942	СССР		239-й ИАП
37210420		№21	04	20	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210422		№21	04	22	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210423		№21	04	23	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37210424		№21	04	24	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210425		№21	04	25	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП, 239-й ИАП
37210426		№21	04	26	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210427		№21	04	27	1942	СССР		235-я ИАД
37210428		№21	04	28	1942	СССР		721-й ИАП потерян 04.10.43
37210429		№21	04	29	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210434		№21	04	34	1942	СССР		239-й ИАП потерян 19.12.42
37210435		№21	04	35	1942	СССР		239-й ИАП, 181-й ИАП
37210438		№21	04	38	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 12.12.42
37210439		№21	04	39	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП потерян 16.12.42
37210440		№21	04	40	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37210442		№21	04	42	1942	СССР		2-я ВА
37210443		№21	04	43	1942	СССР		239-й ИАП
37210444		№21	04	44	10.42	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 10.42
37210445		№21	04	45	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37210446		№21	04	46	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 30.01.43
37210447		№21	04	47	11.09.42	СССР		3-й ЗАП, 2-й ГвИАП, 181-й ИАП
37210448		№21	04	48	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210449		№21	04	49	1942	СССР		239-й ИАП потерян 01.02.43
37210451		№21	04	51	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37210453		№21	04	53	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210459		№21	04	59	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210460		№21	04	60	1942	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 1943
37210463		№21	04	63	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП, 239-й ИАП
37210464		№21	04	64	1942	СССР		11-й ГвИАП сбит 09.06.43
37210465		№21	04	65	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 18.12.42
37210467		№21	04	67	14.09.42	СССР		2-й ЗАП
37210468		№21	04	68	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 19.12.42
37210470		№21	04	70	1942	СССР		239-й ИАП сбит 02.02.43
37210472		№21	04	72	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210473		№21	04	73	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37210474		№21	04	74	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37210475		№21	04	75	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37210478		№21	04	78	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП, 239-й ИАП
37210479		№21	04	79	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210482		№21	04	82	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП потерян 12.12.42
37210484		№21	04	84	1942	СССР		239-й ИАП сбит 12.12.42
37210486		№21	04	86	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210489		№21	04	89	1942	СССР		201-я ИАД
37210494		№21	04	94	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37210496		№21	04	96	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37210501		№21	05	01	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 13.12.42
37210503		№21	05	03	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 11.12.42
37210508		№21	05	08	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37210509		№21	05	09	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 25.01.43
37210512		№21	05	12	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 28.12.42
37210514		№21	05	14	1942	СССР		ЦАГИ испытания 02.43
37210517		№21	05	17	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37210521		№21	05	21	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 26.12.42
37210523		№21	05	23	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 25.12.42
37210531		№21	05	31	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37210532		№21	05	32	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210534		№21	05	34	1942	СССР		263-й ИАП сбит 15.02.43
37210539		№21	05	39	1942	СССР	39	263-й ИАП сбит 09.02.43
37210541	Ф	№21	05	41	1942	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 18.06.43
37210551		№21	05	51	1942	СССР		522-й ИАП сбит 11.02.43
37210552		№21	05	52	1942	СССР		239-й ИАП сбит 03.02.43
37210558		№21	05	58	1942	СССР		13-й ИАП
37210560		№21	05	60	1942	СССР		263-й ИАП
37210562		№21	05	62	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210573		№21	05	73	1942	СССР	73	263-й ИАП сбит 09.02.43
37210574		№21	05	74	30.09.42	СССР		522-й ИАП потерян 25.10.42
37210575		№21	05	75	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210590		№21	05	90	1942	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37210595		№21	05	95	1942	СССР	95	522-й ИАП сбит 09.02.43
37210597		№21	05	97	04.10.42	СССР		522-й ИАП потерян 14.10.42
37210599		№21	05	99	1942	СССР		13-й ИАП
37210603		№21	06	03	1942	СССР		523-й ИАП
37210610		№21	06	10	1942	СССР		263-й ИАП
37210612		№21	06	12	1942	СССР		13-й ИАП
37210616		№21	06	16	1942	СССР		522-й ИАП
37210625		№21	06	25	1942	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37210626		№21	06	26	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП сбит 21.04.43
37210633		№21	06	33	1942	СССР		21-й ГвИАП
37210637		№21	06	37	1942	СССР		11-й ГвИАП потерян 30.11.42
37210638		№21	06	38	1942	СССР		21-й ГвИАП
37210639		№21	06	39	1942	СССР		201-я ИАД
37210643		№21	06	43	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210644		№21	06	44	1942	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37210647		№21	06	47	1942	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37210648		№21	06	48	1942	СССР		13-й ИАП сбит 11.42
37210652		№21	06	52	1942	СССР		13-й ИАП сбит 11.42
37210656		№21	06	56	1942	СССР		13-й ИАП
37210666		№21	06	66	1942	СССР		13-й ИАП
37210670		№21	06	70	1942	СССР		13-й ИАП
37210672		№21	06	72	23.10.42	СССР		235-й ИАД
37210673		№21	06	73	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37210674		№21	06	74	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП потерян 28.12.42
37210675		№21	06	75	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37210677		№21	06	77	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210678		№21	06	78	1942	СССР		13-й ИАП
37210679		№21	06	79	22.10.42	СССР		437-й ИАП сбит 03.02.43
37210680		№21	06	80	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37210682		№21	06	82	1942	СССР		13-й ИАП
37210689		№21	06	89	1942	СССР		13-й ИАП сбит 11.42
37210691		№21	06	91	1942	СССР		11-й ГвИАП сбит 18.06.43
37210695		№21	06	95	1942	СССР		21-й ГвИАП
37210698		№21	06	98	1942	СССР		21-й ГвИАП
37210701		№21	07	01	1942	СССР		13-й ИАП сбит 11.42
37210705		№21	07	05	1942	СССР		13-й ИАП
37210706		№21	07	06	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП
37210708		№21	07	08	1942	СССР		13-й ИАП потерян 11.42
37210709		№21	07	09	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 13.12.42
37210710		№21	07	10	1942	СССР		13-й ИАП
37210711		№21	07	11	1942	СССР		13-й ИАП
37210713		№21	07	13	1942	СССР		13-й ИАП
37210716		№21	07	16	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП
37210717		№21	07	17	1942	СССР		13-й ИАП
37210718		№21	07	18	1942	СССР		235-я ИАД
37210719		№21	07	19	1942	СССР		235-я ИАД
37210721		№21	07	21	1942	СССР		239-й ИАП сбит 19.12.42
37210724		№21	07	24	1942	СССР		13-й ИАП
37210725		№21	07	25	29.10.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
37210727		№21	07	27	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП сбит 13.04.43
37210728		№21	07	28	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37210729		№21	07	29	1942	СССР		13-й ИАП
37210736		№21	07	36	1942	СССР		239-й ИАП сбит 19.12.42
37210737		№21	07	37	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП сбит 13.04.43
37210741		№21	07	41	1942	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 23.03.43
37210743		№21	07	43	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП сбит 11/42
37210746		№21	07	46	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП
37210747		№21	07	47	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП
37210757		№21	06	57	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП потерян 21.04.43
37210761		№21	06	61	1942	СССР		235-я ИАД
37210767		№21	07	67	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП потерян 21.04.43
37210768		№21	07	68	1942	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 1943
37210770		№21	06	70	1942	СССР		522-й ИАП сбит 11.02.43
37210772		№21	07	72	1942	СССР		Вязниковская ВАШ потерян 26.05.43
37210773		№21	07	73	1942	СССР		297-й ИАП сбит 08.07.43
37210775		№21	07	75	1942	СССР		240-й ИАП
37210781		№21	07	81	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП
37210786		№21	07	86	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 28.12.42
37210788		№21	07	88	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП потерян 22.04.43
37210793		№21	07	93	1942	СССР		297-й ИАП
37210794		№21	07	94	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37210795		№21	07	95	1942	СССР		927-й ИАП
37210796		№21	07	96	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП
37210798		№21	07	98	1942	СССР		239-й ИАП сбит 19.12.42
37210801		№21	08	01	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210808		№21	08	08	07.11.42	СССР		документ
37210809		№21	08	09	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37210813	Ф/УТИ	№21	08	13	1942	СССР		переделан в УТИ
37210814		№21	08	14	1942	СССР		опытный 
37210817		№21	08	17	1942	СССР		ЦАГИ
37210818		№21	08	18	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП
37210821		№21	08	21	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37210825		№21	08	25	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП, 239-й ИАП, 437-й ИАП сбит 21.04.43
37210828		№21	08	28	1942	СССР		239-й ИАП сбит 19.02.43
37210850	Ф	№21	08	50	1942	СССР		прототип Ла-5Ф
37210852		№21	08	52	28.11.42	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 02.02.43
37210853	Ф	№21	08	53	1942	СССР		прототип Ла-5Ф
37210858		№21	08	58	27.11.42	СССР		522-й ИАП потерян 24.12.42
37210859		№21	08	59	1942	СССР		Вязниковская ВАШ потерян 28.03.43
37210864		№21	08	64	18.11.42	СССР		13-й ИАП сбит 07.05.43
37210867		№21	08	67	1942	СССР		235-я ИАД
37210871	Ф	№21	08	71	1942	СССР		прототип Ла-5Ф испытания 04-05.43
37210877		№21	08	77	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП, 239-й ИАП сбит 19.02.43
37210885		№21	08	85	1942	СССР		523-й ИАП
37210891		№21	08	91	1942	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37210919		№21	09	19	1942	СССР		523-й ИАП потерян  12.03.43
37210920		№21	09	20	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП потерян 18.02.43
37210922		№21	09	22	1942	СССР		523-й ИАП
37210923		№21	09	23	03.12.42	СССР		199-й ИАП потерян 12.01.43
37210925		№21	09	25	1942	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 239-й ИАП, 437-й ИАП
37210929		№21	09	29	1942	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37210950		№21	09	50	1942	СССР		235-я ИАД
37210961		№21	09	61	1942	СССР		523-й ИАП
37210964		№21	09	64	1942	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37210972		№21	09	72	1942	СССР		523-й ИАП
37210974		№21	09	74	1942	СССР		523-й ИАП потерян  06.07.43
37210977		№21	09	77	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 19.02.43
37210987		№21	09	87	1942	СССР		523-й ИАП
37210988		№21	09	88	1942	СССР		297-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37210989		№21	09	89	1942	СССР		297-й ИАП
37210991		№21	09	91	1942	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37210993		№21	09	93	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП, 437-й ИАП сбит 23.04.43
37210996		№21	09	96	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП
37210999		№21	09	99	10.04.43	СССР		11-й ГвИАП потерян 16.10.43
37211003		№21	10	03	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП потерян 22.04.43
37211007		№21	10	07	1942	СССР		295-й ИАД
37211008		№21	10	08	1942	СССР		опытный 
37211013		№21	10	13	1942	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37211019		№21	10	19	1942	СССР		11-й ГвИАП сбит 24.06.43
37211027		№21	10	27	1942	СССР		235-я ИАД
37211033		№21	10	33	1942	СССР		181-й ИАП
37211042		№21	10	42	21.12.42	СССР		437-й ИАП
37211050		№21	10	50	1942	СССР		изм управление элеронами и рулями высоты
37211055		№21	10	55	23.12.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
37211061		№21	10	61	20.12.42	СССР		3-я ЗАБ, 523-й ИАП сбит 09.03.43
37211063		№21	10	63	1942	СССР		изм управление элеронами и рулями высоты
37211065		№21	10	65	1942	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 02.05.43
37211069		№21	10	69	1942	СССР		297-й ИАП сбит 22.02.43
37211079		№21	10	79	1942	СССР		523-й ИАП
37211083		№21	10	83	24.12.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
37211085		№21	10	85	24.12.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
37211087		№21	10	87	1942	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 24.04.43
37211091		№21	10	91	12.42	СССР		11-й ГвИАП изм управление элеронами и рулями высоты
37211095		№21	10	95	26.12.42	СССР		437-й ИАП сбит 20.01.43
37211096		№21	10	96	1942	СССР		486-й ИАП потерян 05.07.43
37211118		№21	11	18	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37211121		№21	11	21	1942	СССР		193-й ИАП
37211123		№21	11	23	1942	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37211130		№21	11	30	1942	СССР		4-й ГвИАП сбит
37211132		№21	11	32	1942	СССР		486-й ИАП сбит 07.07.43
37211137		№21	11	85	25.12.42	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ
37211143		№21	11	43	1942	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37211144		№21	11	44	28.12.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
37211145		№21	11	45	31.12.42	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 24.01.43
37211148		№21	11	48	1942	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37211151		№21	11	51	26.12.42	СССР		фото ЦВМА
37211153		№21	11	53	12.42	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 11.07.43
37211166		№21	11	66	1942	СССР		523-й ИАП
37211167		№21	11	67	1942	СССР		193-й ИАП потерян 05.09.43
37211174		№21	11	74	1942	СССР		297-й ИАП сбит 11.07.43
37211179		№21	11	79	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37211181		№21	11	81	1942	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
37211183		№21	11	83	30.12.42	СССР		437-й ИАП потерян 23.04.43
37211187		№21	11	87	1942	СССР		437-й ИАП сбит 23.04.43
37211188		№21	11	88	1942	СССР	88	потерян
37211191		№21	11	91	1942	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 15.02.44
37211199		№21	11	99	1942	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ
37211201		№21	12	01	02.01.43	СССР		2-й ЗАП столкновение в воздухе с 37211210 02.02.43
37211203		№21	12	03	19.12.42	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 19.06.43
37211207		№21	12	07	1942	СССР		потерян
37211210		№21	12	10	02.01.43	СССР		2-й ЗАП столкновение в воздухе с 37211201 02.02.43
37211214		№21	12	14	1942	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 23.02.43
37211215		№21	12	15	1942	СССР		523-й ИАП
37211216		№21	12	16	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП потерян 06.07.43
37211218		№21	12	18	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП, 111-й ГвИАП сбит 08.43
37211222		№21	12	22	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП
37211223		№21	12	23	1942	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 12.08.43
37211226		№21	12	26	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП, 523-й ИАП сбит 18.07.43
37211228		№21	12	28	1943	СССР		50-й ИАП сбит 12.07.43
37211230		№21	12	30	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП сбит 09.07.43
37211237		№21	12	37	1943	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 11.07.43
37211239		№21	12	39	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП, 3-й ГвИАП сбит 12.08.43
37211240		№21	12	40	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
37211242		№21	12	42	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП сбит 08.07.43
37211249		№21	12	49	1943	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит по ошибке
37211250		№21	12	50	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП сбит по ошибке Як-1 05.07.43
37211251		№21	12	51	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП потерян 07.05.43
37211254		№21	12	54	1943	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ потерян 26.03.43
37211256		№21	12	56	1943	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 02.07.43
37211257		№21	12	57	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 08.02.44
37211258		№21	12	58	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП
37211260		№21	12	60	1942	СССР	34	263-й ИАП сбит 15.02.43
37211275		№21	12	75	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП
37211276		№21	12	76	1943	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 04.05.43
37211283		№21	12	83	1942	СССР		235-я ИАД
37211284		№21	12	84	1942	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 07.08.43
37211286		№21	12	86	1942	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 18.07.43
37211291		№21	12	91	1943	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37211293		№21	12	93	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 24.03.43
37211294		№21	12	94	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 24.03.43
37211305		№21	13	05	09.01.43	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ
37211306		№21	13	06	01.43	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 12.04.43
37211308		№21	13	08	1942	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 17.03.43
37211315	Ф	№21	13	15	01.43	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 29.12.43
37211317		№21	13	17	1942	СССР		523-й ИАП
37211319		№21	13	19	1942	СССР		523-й ИАП
37211322		№21	13	22	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП
37211323		№21	13	23	01.43	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 20.05.43
37211324		№21	13	24	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 13.09.43
37211330		№21	13	30	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 06.03.44
37211336		№21	13	36	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
37211340		№21	13	40	01.43	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 14.12.43
37211347		№21	13	47	12.01.43	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ
37211354		№21	13	54	13.01.43	СССР	54	61-й ГвИАП КБФ, 4-й ГвИАП КБФ
37211363		№21	13	63	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37211370		№21	13	70	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37211375		№21	13	75	1943	СССР		437-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
37211395		№21	13	95	1943	СССР		437-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
37211398		№21	13	98	1943	СССР		245-й ИАП сбит 06.03.43
372113100		№21	13	100	01.43	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37211402		№21	14	02	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП потерян 17.07.43
37211408		№21	14	08	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП потерян 08.07.43
37211417		№21	14	17	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 18.02.44
37211418		№21	14	18	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 11.08.43
37211422		№21	14	22	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП потерян 05.07.43
37211426		№21	14	26	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 13.08.43
37211433		№21	14	33	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП потерян 05.07.43
37211435		№21	14	35	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП
37211436		№21	14	36	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37211440		№21	14	40	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП потерян 26.05.43
37211442		№21	14	42	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 02.06.43
37211447		№21	14	47	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 05.08.43
37211451		№21	14	51	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 08.07.43
37211459		№21	14	59	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП
37211461		№21	14	61	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП потерян 07.07.43
37211469		№21	14	69	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП потерян 02.05.43
37211472		№21	14	72	1943	СССР		завод №21 потерян 08.06.43
37211473		№21	14	73	1943	СССР		завод №21 потерян 02.06.43
37211478		№21	14	78	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП потерян 04.03.44
37211486		№21	14	86	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
37211516		№21	15	16	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 25.07.43
37211524		№21	15	24	07.02.43	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ
37211525		№21	15	25	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37211543		№21	15	43	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
37211550		№21	15	50	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 16.03.43
37211553		№21	15	53	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 02.05.43
37211562		№21	15	62	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
37211563		№21	15	63	1943	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ
37211570		№21	15	70	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
37211575		№21	15	75	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37211576		№21	15	76	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 21.06.43
37211577		№21	15	77	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП сбит 09.07.43
37211584		№21	15	84	1943	СССР		88-й ГвИАП сбит 09.07.43
37211593		№21	15	93	1943	СССР		Завод №21 потерян 25.05.43
37211594		№21	15	94	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 1943
37211606		№21	16	06	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП потерян 20.06.43
37211607		№21	16	07	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 09.07.43
37211610		№21	16	10	1943	СССР		48-й КИАП
37211613		№21	16	13	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 03.05.43
37211618		№21	16	18	1943	СССР		испытания 04-05.43 Э-67
37211622		№21	16	22	1943	СССР		11-й ГвИАП сбит по ошибке 01.06.43
37211624		№21	16	24	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП потерян 08.08.43
37211637		№21	16	37	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 02.05.43
37211642		№21	16	42	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП потерян 07.05.43
37211668		№21	16	68	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 04.08.43
37211675		№21	16	75	1943	СССР		48-й КИАП
37211687		№21	16	87	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 13.08.43
37211691		№21	16	91	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 15.08.43
37211702		№21	17	02	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП потерян 05.08.43
37211711		№21	17	11	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП потерян 19.06.43
37211714		№21	17	14	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП 
37211717		№21	17	17	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 16.06.43
37211718		№21	17	18	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37211722		№21	17	22	1943	СССР		111-й ГвИАП
37211724		№21	17	24	1943	СССР		181-й ГвИАП потерян при перелете 04.07.43
37211725		№21	17	25	1943	СССР		113-й ГвИАП сбит 25.09.43
37211741		№21	17	41	1943	СССР		50-й ИАП сбит 12.07.43
37211746		№21	17	46	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
37211749		№21	17	49	1943	СССР		181-й ИАПсбит 13.06.43
37211755		№21	17	55	1943	СССР		50-й ИАП сбит 12.07.43
37211757		№21	17	57	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП
37211763		№21	17	63	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП потерян 17.06.43
37211766		№21	17	66	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
37211769		№21	17	69	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП потерян 14.04.43
37211778		№21	17	78	1943	СССР		235-я ИАД
37211783		№21	17	83	1943	СССР		235-я ИАД
37211785		№21	17	85	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37211788		№21	17	88	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 12.08.43
37211795		№21	17	95	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 05.06.43
37211796		№21	17	96	27.02.43	СССР		документ
37211797		№21	17	97	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП потерян 14.07.43
37211799		№21	17	99	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 03.06.43
37211807		№21	18	07	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 12.08.43
37211818		№21	18	18	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
37211822		№21	18	22	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП потерян 30.08.43
37211823		№21	18	23	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП
37211825		№21	18	25	1943	СССР		437-й ИАП сбит 20.04.43
37211828		№21	18	28	28.02.43	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 25.05.43
37211842		№21	18	42	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37211847		№21	18	47	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП
37211850		№21	18	50	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 13.08.43
37211859		№21	18	59	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 12.08.43
37211860		№21	18	60	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37211873		№21	18	73	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 14.08.43
37211874		№21	18	74	1943	СССР		50-й ИАП сбит 12.07.43
37211876		№21	18	76	1943	СССР		41-й ГвИАП сбит 05.07.43
37211878		№21	18	78	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП потерян 07.07.43
37211879		№21	18	79	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП сбит 09.05.43
37211880		№21	18	80	20.02.43	СССР		192-й ИАП потерян 10.05.43
37211883		№21	18	83	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37211888		№21	18	88	15.03.43	СССР		31-й ИАП потерян 17.03.43
37211889		№21	18	89	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП потерян 23.04.43
37211891		№21	18	91	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37211892		№21	18	92	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37211896		№21	18	96	1943	СССР		41-й ГвИАП сбит 05.07.43
37211899		№21	18	99	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37211907		№21	19	07	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП сбит 07.07.43
37211918		№21	19	18	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37211921		№21	19	21	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП сбит 07.07.43
37211930		№21	19	30	1943	СССР		41-й ГвИАП сбит 05.07.43
37211932		№21	19	32	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37211938		№21	19	38	1943	СССР		документ
37211942		№21	19	42	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37211944		№21	19	44	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37211949		№21	19	49	14.03.43	СССР		документ
37211950		№21	19	50	1943	СССР		41-й ГвИАП сбит 05.07.43
37211962		№21	19	62	1943	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37211967		№21	19	67	1943	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37211984		№21	19	84	1943	СССР		88-й ГвИАП сбит 07.07.43
372119131		№21	19	131	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37212003	Ф	№21	20	03	04.43	СССР		88-й ГвИАП сбит 06.07.43
37212005	Ф	№21	20	05	04.43	СССР		927-й ИАП
37212010	Ф	№21	20	10	04.43	СССР		113-й ГвИАП сбит 25.09.43
37212011	Ф	№21	20	11	1943	СССР		41-й ГвИАП сбит 05.07.43
37212014	Ф	№21	20	14	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 04.08.43
37212019	Ф	№21	20	19	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 05.08.43
37212021	Ф	№21	20	21	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37212022	Ф	№21	20	22	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37212025	Ф	№21	20	25	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП
37212031	Ф	№21	20	31	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37212034	Ф	№21	20	34	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП потерян 07.07.43
37212038	Ф	№21	20	38	1943	СССР		потерян 07.05.43
37212040	Ф	№21	20	40	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП потерян 05.07.43
37212049	Ф	№21	20	49	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
37212052	Ф	№21	20	52	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
37212054	Ф	№21	20	54	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 09.07.43
37212055	Ф	№21	20	55	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
37212061	Ф	№21	20	61	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
37212064	Ф	№21	20	64	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
37212074	Ф	№21	20	74	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37212080	Ф	№21	20	80	1943	СССР		11-й ГвИАП потерян 12.06.44
37212082	Ф	№21	20	82	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 17.07.43
37212083	Ф	№21	20	83	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37212085	Ф	№21	20	85	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37212086	Ф	№21	20	86	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 02.08.43
37212089	Ф	№21	20	89	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37212094	Ф	№21	20	94	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37212102	Ф	№21	21	02	26.03.43	СССР		41-й ГвИАП сбит 05.07.43
37212110	Ф	№21	21	10	05.04.43	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
37212113	Ф	№21	21	13	04.43	СССР		193-й ИАП таран Bf-109 10.07.43
37212120	Ф	№21	21	20	04.43	СССР		193-й ИАП потерян 10.09.43
37212122	Ф	№21	21	22	05.04.43	СССР		11-й ГвИАП потерян 26.10.43
37212123	Ф	№21	21	23	04.43	СССР		240-й ИАП сбит 07.07.43
37212124	Ф	№21	21	24	04.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1943
37212130	Ф	№21	21	30	04.43	СССР		193-й ИАП потерян 28.02.44
37212135	Ф	№21	21	35	03.04.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
37212137	Ф	№21	21	37	04.43	СССР		4-й ГвИАП сбит 04.05.43
37212152	Ф	№21	21	52	04.43	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 10.07.43
37212160	Ф	№21	21	60	04.43	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 08.07.43
37212167	Ф	№21	21	67	04.43	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37212169	Ф	№21	21	69	04.43	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ
37212171	Ф	№21	21	71	07.04.43	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 06.12.43
37212174	Ф	№21	21	74	04.43	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 07.07.43
37212175	Ф	№21	21	75	04.43	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 07.02.44
37212183	Ф	№21	21	83	04.43	СССР		927-й ИАП
37212193	Ф	№21	21	93	04.43	СССР		41-й ГвИАП, 927-й ИАП
37212194	Ф	№21	21	94	04.43	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37212197	Ф	№21	21	97	04.43	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ
37212198	Ф	№21	21	98	04.43	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 04.08.43
37212207	Ф	№21	22	07	06.04.43	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ
37212209	Ф	№21	22	09	04.43	СССР		193-й ИАП потерян 05.07.43
37212212	Ф	№21	22	12	04.43	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37212214	Ф	№21	22	14	06.04.43	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ
37212216	Ф	№21	22	16	07.04.43	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ
37212218	Ф	№21	22	18	04.43	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 01.08.43
37212221	Ф	№21	22	21	03.04.43	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ
37212222	Ф	№21	22	22	1943	СССР		41-й ГвИАП сбит 05.07.43
37212224	Ф	№21	22	24	04.43	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37212231	Ф	№21	22	31	07.04.43	СССР		сбит обломки фото
37212233	Ф	№21	22	33	04.43	СССР		192-й ИАП, 486-й ИАП
37212237	Ф	№21	22	37	04.43	СССР		Завод №21 потерян 03.06.43
37212249	Ф	№21	22	49	10.04.43	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37212254	Ф	№21	22	54	1943	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ потерян 21.05.43
37212263	Ф	№21	22	63	1943	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ потерян 22.05.43
37212270	Ф	№21	22	70	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 07.08.43
37212275	Ф	№21	22	75	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 04.08.43
37212279	Ф	№21	22	79	1943	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ потерян 21.04.43
37212281	Ф	№21	22	81	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП сбит 03.07.43
37212282	Ф	№21	22	82	1943	СССР		убирающееся хвост. Колесо
37212284	Ф	№21	22	84	17.04.43	СССР		документ
37212286	Ф	№21	22	86	23.04.43	СССР		документ
37212289	Ф	№21	22	89	04.43	СССР		263-й ИАП сбит 13.08.43
37212290	Ф	№21	22	90	1943	СССР		сбит обломки фото
37212291	Ф	№21	22	91	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 16.07.43
37212294	Ф	№21	22	94	1943	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37212297	Ф	№21	22	97	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП потерян 11.43
37212306	Ф	№21	23	06	1943	СССР		295-й ИАД
37212312	Ф	№21	23	12	19.04.43	СССР		документ
37212313	Ф	№21	23	13	19.04.43	СССР		11-й ГвИАП потерян 17.07.43
37212316	Ф	№21	23	16	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 08.07.43
37212320	Ф	№21	23	20	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37212321	Ф	№21	23	21	19.04.43	СССР		сбит обломки фото
37212328	Ф	№21	23	28	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 07.07.43
37212332	Ф	№21	23	32	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
37212335	Ф	№21	23	35	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 20.07.43
37212336	Ф	№21	23	36	1943	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 09.07.43
37212343	Ф	№21	23	43	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП
37212346	Ф	№21	23	46	1943	СССР		263-й ИАП сбит 04.07.43
37212348	Ф	№21	23	48	19.04.43	СССР		11-й ГвИАП потерян 16.07.43
37212352	Ф	№21	23	52	1943	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37212353	Ф	№21	23	53	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 07.07.43
37212356	Ф	№21	23	56	1943	СССР		193-й ИАП потерян 04.08.43
37212358	Ф	№21	23	58	1943	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37212363	Ф	№21	23	63	1943	СССР		263-й ИАП сбит 08.08.43
37212364	Ф	№21	23	64	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП
37212367	Ф	№21	23	67	1943	СССР		потерян при облете 08.06.43
37212372	Ф	№21	23	72	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 15.07.43
37212373	Ф	№21	23	73	1943	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37212374	Ф	№21	23	74	1943	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37212376	Ф	№21	23	76	1943	СССР		потерян 08.06.43
37212377	Ф	№21	23	77	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37212378	Ф	№21	23	78	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП
37212383	Ф	№21	23	83	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 05.43
37212386	Ф	№21	23	86	1943	СССР		263-й ИАП сбит 06.08.43
37212391	Ф	№21	23	91	1943	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
37212394	Ф	№21	23	94	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП
37212397	Ф	№21	23	97	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП сбит 09.07.43
37212398	Ф	№21	23	98	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 08.07.43
37212402	Ф	№21	24	02	1943	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 07.07.43
37212404	Ф	№21	24	04	1943	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 08.07.43
37212406	Ф	№21	24	06	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 11.07.43
37212409	Ф	№21	24	09	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
37212410	Ф	№21	24	10	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП потерян 20.07.43
37212412	Ф	№21	24	12	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
37212414	Ф	№21	24	14	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 11.07.43
37212416	Ф	№21	24	16	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП потерян 26.08.43
37212419	Ф	№21	24	19	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП потерян 08.07.43
37212422	Ф	№21	24	22	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП потерян 19.09.43
37212431	Ф	№21	24	31	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 08.07.43
37212435	Ф	№21	24	35	1943	СССР		11-й ГвИАП потерян 27.05.43
37212451	Ф	№21	24	51	1943	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37212458	Ф	№21	24	58	1943	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37212465	Ф	№21	24	65	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 19.06.43
37212479	Ф	№21	24	79	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 18.06.43
37212487	Ф	№21	24	87	1943	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37212488	Ф	№21	24	88	1943	СССР		Завод №21 потерян 03.06.43
37212496	Ф	№21	24	96	07.05.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
37212501	Ф	№21	25	01	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 1943
37212504	Ф	№21	25	04	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП потерян 06.07.43
37212506	Ф	№21	25	06	09.05.43	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ
37212518	Ф	№21	25	18	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП
37212523	Ф	№21	25	23	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП сбит 08.07.43
37212525	Ф	№21	24	25	1943	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37212526	Ф	№21	25	26	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 10.07.44
37212536	Ф	№21	25	36	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП
37212537	Ф	№21	25	37	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП
37212542	Ф	№21	25	42	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 07.07.43
37212543	Ф	№21	25	43	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 08.07.43
37212544	Ф	№21	25	44	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП потерян 11.07.43
37212557	Ф	№21	25	57	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП сбит 11.07.43
37212559	Ф	№21	25	59	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП потерян 06.07.43
37212563	Ф	№21	25	63	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 09.07.43
37212564	Ф	№21	25	64	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП сбит 09.07.43
37212565	Ф	№21	25	65	1943	СССР		482-й ИАП сбит 14.07.43
37212568	Ф	№21	25	68	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП потерян 07.07.43
37212574	Ф	№21	25	74	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 09.07.43
37212575	Ф	№21	25	75	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП потерян 07.07.43
37212576	Ф	№21	25	76	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП
37212581	Ф	№21	25	81	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП
37212583	Ф	№21	25	83	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП сбит 29.07.43
37212587	Ф	№21	25	87	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 03.10.43
37212589	Ф	№21	25	89	19.05.43	СССР		ВОШВБ потерян 11.12.43
37212591	Ф	№21	25	91	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 07.05.43
37212592	Ф	№21	25	92	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 11.07.43
37212603	Ф	№21	26	03	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 08.07.43
37212607	Ф	№21	26	07	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП потерян 10.09.43
37212608	Ф	№21	26	08	25.05.43	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 28.05.43
37212609	Ф	№21	26	09	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 11.07.43
37212615	Ф	№21	26	15	05.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 06.43
37212616	Ф	№21	26	16	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП сбит 09.07.43
37212619	Ф	№21	26	19	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП потерян 13.07.43
37212621	Ф	№21	26	21	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП, 160-й ИАП
37212622	Ф	№21	26	22	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 04.06.44
37212626	Ф	№21	26	26	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 09.07.43
37212627	Ф	№21	26	27	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП сбит 12.07.43
37212629	Ф	№21	26	29	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 25.07.43
37212631	Ф	№21	26	31	1943	СССР		813-й ИАП сбит 15.08.43
37212633	Ф	№21	26	33	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП сбит 08.07.43
37212635	Ф	№21	26	35	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
37212636	Ф	№21	26	36	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
37212637	Ф	№21	26	37	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
37212638	Ф	№21	26	38	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП сбит 10.07.43
37212639	Ф	№21	26	39	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 09.07.43
37212641	Ф	№21	26	41	06.43	СССР	41	937-й ИАП сбит 16.07.43
37212645	Ф	№21	26	45	06.43	СССР	45	937-й ИАП сбит 16.07.43
37212646	Ф	№21	26	46	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
37212649	Ф	№21	26	49	06.43	СССР	49	937-й ИАП сбит 16.07.43
37212651	Ф	№21	26	51	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
37212653	Ф	№21	26	53	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 09.07.43
37212654	Ф	№21	26	54	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
37212655	Ф	№21	26	55	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
37212656	Ф	№21	26	56	1943	СССР		1-й ЗАП, 11-й ГвИАП
37212657	Ф	№21	26	57	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП сбит 09.07.43
37212659	Ф	№21	26	59	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП сбит 09.07.43
37212665	Ф	№21	26	65	06.43	СССР	65	937-й ИАП сбит 16.07.43
37212666	Ф	№21	26	66	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 03.04.44
37212670	Ф	№21	26	70	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП сбит 08.07.43
37212675	Ф	№21	26	75	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
37212677	Ф	№21	26	77	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 11.07.43
37212679	Ф	№21	26	79	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП потерян 16.07.43
37212681	Ф	№21	26	81	03.06.43	СССР	81	937-й ИАП сбит 16.07.43
37212682	Ф	№21	26	82	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП сбит 09.43
37212683	Ф	№21	26	83	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП сбит 09.43
37212697	Ф	№21	26	97	06.43	СССР	97	937-й ИАП сбит 16.07.43
37212705	Ф	№21	27	05	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП
37212708	Ф	№21	27	08	1943	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 20.08.43
37212709	Ф	№21	27	09	1943	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 17.06.43
37212715	Ф	№21	27	15	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП сбит 13.07.43
37212716	Ф	№21	27	16	1943	СССР		фото ЦВМА
37212718	Ф	№21	27	18	06.43	СССР	18	937-й ИАП сбит 16.07.43
37212724	Ф	№21	27	24	03.06.43	СССР		937-й ИАП сбит 13.07.43
37212725	Ф	№21	27	25	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 09.07.43
37212732	Ф	№21	27	32	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 11.07.43
37212734	Ф	№21	27	34	16.06.43	СССР		сбит обломки фото
37212737	Ф	№21	27	37	1943	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37212740	Ф	№21	27	40	1943	СССР		4-й ГвИАП сбит 06.12.43
37212742	Ф	№21	27	42	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 08.03.44
37212744	Ф	№21	27	44	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 17.07.43
37212745	Ф	№21	27	45	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 05.10.43
37212746	Ф	№21	27	46	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 03.07.44
37212748	Ф	№21	27	48	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 11.07.43
37212758	Ф	№21	27	58	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 08.07.43
37212764	Ф	№21	27	64	1943	СССР		документ
37212780	Ф	№21	27	80	1943	СССР		1-й ЗАП, 11-й ГвИАП
37212781	Ф	№21	27	81	17.06.43	СССР		Вязниковская ВАШ потерян 03.06.44
37212785	Ф	№21	27	85	1943	СССР		1-й ЗАП, 11-й ГвИАП
37212788	Ф	№21	27	88	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 14.02.44
37212790	Ф	№21	27	90	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП потерян 15.10.43
37212797	Ф	№21	27	97	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП сбит 05.08.43
37212799	Ф	№21	27	99	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 03.08.43
37212808	Ф	№21	28	08	1943	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 11.07.43
37212816	Ф	№21	28	16	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 06.03.44
37212829	Ф	№21	28	29	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 25.07.43
37212832	Ф	№21	28	32	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 05.11.43
37212834	Ф	№21	28	34	1943	СССР		1-й ЗАП, 11-й ГвИАП
37212839	Ф	№21	28	39	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП сбит 11.04.44
37212840	Ф	№21	28	40	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП
37212841	Ф	№21	28	41	1943	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 27.08.43
37212842	Ф	№21	28	42	1943	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 16.07.43
37212844	Ф	№21	28	44	1943	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 14.07.43
37212849	Ф	№21	28	49	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 06.08.43
37212851	Ф	№21	28	51	1943	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
37212852	Ф	№21	28	52	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 01.08.43
37212853	Ф	№21	28	53	1943	СССР		63-й ГвИАП сбит 17.11.43
37212854	Ф	№21	28	54	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 1943
37212859	Ф	№21	28	59	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 05.10.43
37212860	Ф	№21	28	60	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 25.07.43
37212863	Ф	№21	28	63	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 09.03.44
37212868	Ф	№21	28	68	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП сбит 30.01.44
37212880	Ф	№21	28	80	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
37212883	Ф	№21	28	83	1943	СССР		927-й ИАП
37212891	Ф	№21	28	91	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП потерян 11.05.44
37212892	Ф	№21	28	92	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 05.11.43
37212894	Ф	№21	28	94	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 25.07.43
37212905	Ф	№21	29	05	1943	СССР		50-й ИАП
37212907	Ф	№21	29	07	30.06.43	СССР		32-й ГвИАП сбит 23.08.43
37212911	Ф	№21	29	11	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП
37212925	Ф	№21	29	25	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП потерян 05.03.44
37212930	Ф	№21	29	30	30.06.43	СССР		1-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП сбит 05.08.43
37212931	Ф	№21	29	31	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
37212933	Ф	№21	29	33	03.07.43	СССР		документ
37212945	Ф	№21	29	45	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП сбит 09.07.43
37212949	Ф	№21	29	49	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 18.09.43
37212950	Ф	№21	29	50	30.06.43	СССР		1-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
37212952	Ф	№21	29	52	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП сбит по ошибке Ил-2 12.07.43
37212958	Ф	№21	29	58	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 27.09.43
37212960	Ф	№21	29	60	1943	СССР		1-й ЗАП, 11-й ГвИАП
37212961	Ф	№21	29	61	1943	СССР		609-й ИАП
37212962	Ф	№21	29	62	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 14.02.44
37212966	Ф	№21	29	66	1943	СССР		49-й ИАП сбит 15.09.43
37212972	Ф	№21	29	72	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 22.02.44
39Ф212975	Ф-39	№21	29	75	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 29.08.44
37212979	Ф	№21	29	79	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП
37212980	Ф	№21	29	80	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
37212985	Ф	№21	29	85	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП сбит по ошибке Як-7Б 05.08.43
37212991	Ф	№21	29	91	05.07.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
37212992	Ф	№21	29	92	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП
37212994	Ф	№21	29	94	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 14.02.44
37212995	Ф	№21	29	95	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 06.10.43
37213004	Ф	№21	30	04	1943	СССР		113-й ГвИАП сбит 24.09.43
37213006	Ф	№21	30	06	1943	СССР		63-й ГвИАП сбит 12.01.44
37213011	Ф	№21	30	11	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 04.08.43
37213013	Ф	№21	30	13	1943	СССР		92-й ГвИАП сбит 03.08.43
37213026	Ф	№21	30	26	1943	СССР		63-й ГвИАП сбит 12.01.44
37213034	Ф	№21	30	34	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП потерян 05.11.43
37213038	Ф	№21	30	38	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП потерян 17.07.44
37213047	Ф	№21	30	47	07.43	СССР	47	НИИ ВВС испытания 08.43, 111-й ГвИАП сбит 04.09.43
37213050	Ф	№21	30	50	07.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 07.08.43
37213054	Ф	№21	30	54	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 31.08.43
37213058	Ф	№21	30	58	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 09.07.43
37213061	Ф	№21	30	61	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 11.08.43
37213062	Ф	№21	30	62	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 04.08.42
37213067	Ф	№21	30	67	15.07.43	СССР		документ
37213072	Ф	№21	30	72	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 15.08.43
37213075	Ф	№21	30	75	1943	СССР		63-й ГвИАП сбит 04.01.44
37213076	Ф	№21	30	76	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
37213097	Ф	№21	30	97	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 02.02.44
37213104	Ф	№21	31	04	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП потерян 18.02.44
37213106	Ф	№21	31	06	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП потерян 18.02.44
37213107	Ф	№21	31	07	1943	СССР		437-й ИАП сбит 17.08.43
37213113	Ф	№21	31	13	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 14.08.43
37213116	Ф	№21	31	16	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП потерян 14.08.43
37213117	Ф	№21	31	17	1943	СССР		документ
37213119	Ф	№21	31	19	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП потерян 13.08.43
37213137	Ф	№21	31	37	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 06.10.43
37213139	Ф	№21	31	39	1943	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 05.08.43
37213187	Ф	№21	31	87	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП сбит 30.01.44
37213196	Ф	№21	31	96	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП
37213198	Ф	№21	31	98	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 06.10.43
372131100	Ф	№21	31	100	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 13.12.43
37213205	Ф	№21	32	05	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
37213215	Ф	№21	32	15	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
37213216	Ф	№21	32	16	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП потерян 11.43
37213219	Ф	№21	32	19	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 01.09.43
37213220	Ф	№21	32	20	1943	СССР		88-й ГвИАП сбит 06.11.43
37213225	Ф	№21	32	25	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 28.08.43
37213229	Ф	№21	32	29	1943	СССР		131-й ИАП, 40-й ГвИАП сбит 17.08.43
37213241	Ф	№21	32	41	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
37213246	Ф	№21	32	46	1943	СССР		193-й ИАП потерян 10.09.43
37213252	Ф	№21	32	52	1943	СССР		917-й ИАП потерян
37213255	Ф	№21	32	55	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
37213256	Ф	№21	32	56	1943	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 04.08.43
37213267	Ф	№21	32	67	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 13.10.43
37213281	Ф	№21	32	81	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 31.08.43
37213299	Ф	№21	32	99	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 03.11.43
39Ф213305	Ф-39	№21	33	05	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП потерян 14.05.44
39Ф213308	Ф-39	№21	33	08	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
39Ф213319	Ф-39	№21	33	19	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 17.09.43
39Ф213327	Ф-39	№21	33	27	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 21.09.43
39Ф213328	Ф-39	№21	33	28	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 31.08.43
39Ф213331	Ф-39	№21	33	31	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 03.11.43
39Ф213340	Ф-39	№21	33	40	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 1944
39Ф213345	Ф-39	№21	33	45	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
39Ф213363	Ф-39	№21	33	63	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 23.10.43
39Ф213372	Ф-39	№21	33	72	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 20.05.44
39Ф213375	Ф-39	№21	33	75	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП потерян 05.11.43
39Ф213378	Ф-39	№21	33	78	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 1944
39Ф213383	Ф-39	№21	33	83	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 1944
39Ф213384	Ф-39	№21	33	84	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 01.09.43
39Ф213403	Ф-39	№21	34	03	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 31.08.43
39Ф213412	Ф-39	№21	34	12	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП потерян 24.08.43
39Ф213423	Ф-39	№21	34	23	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 1944
39Ф213424	Ф-39	№21	34	24	06.08.43	СССР		4-й ГвИАП ВМФ сбит 23.09.43
39Ф213427	Ф-39	№21	34	27	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
39Ф213430	Ф-39	№21	34	30	1943	СССР		документ
39Ф213435	Ф-39	№21	34	35	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП потерян 26.08.43
39Ф213443	Ф-39	№21	34	43	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП
39Ф213445	Ф-39	№21	34	45	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП потерян 01.04.44
39Ф213448	Ф-39	№21	34	48	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 04.10.43
39Ф213459	Ф-39	№21	34	59	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 20.09.43
39Ф213464	Ф-39	№21	34	64	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП потерян 08.07.43
39Ф213473	Ф-39	№21	34	73	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 29.08.43
39Ф213479	Ф-39	№21	34	79	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 17.09.43
39Ф213481	Ф-39	№21	34	81	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП потерян 05.11.43
39Ф213489	Ф-39	№21	34	89	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП разобран на з/ч 05.44
39Ф213493	Ф-39	№21	34	93	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 08.11.43
39Ф213497	Ф-39	№21	34	97	1943	СССР		165-й ШАП потерян 15.10.43
39Ф213506	Ф-39	№21	35	06	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП, 486-й ИАП
39Ф213508	Ф-39	№21	35	08	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП, 486-й ИАП
39Ф213510	Ф-39	№21	35	10	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 20.09.43
39Ф213517	Ф-39	№21	35	17	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
39Ф213522	Ф-39	№21	35	22	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 15.12.43
39Ф213523	Ф-39	№21	35	23	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 31.08.43
39Ф213529	Ф-39	№21	35	29	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП
39Ф213541	Ф-39	№21	35	41	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 03.09.43
39Ф213548	Ф-39	№21	35	48	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
39Ф213665	Ф-39	№21	36	65	21.08.43	СССР		2-й ЗАП столкновение в воздухе с 39213704 21.08.43
39Ф213566	Ф-39	№21	35	66	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 06.10.43
39Ф213567	Ф-39	№21	35	67	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 07.10.43
39Ф213671	Ф-39	№21	36	71	24.08.43	СССР		документ
39Ф213576	Ф-39	№21	35	76	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 15.11.43
39Ф213578	Ф-39	№21	35	78	1943	СССР		21-й ИАП потерян 12.11.43
39Ф213615	Ф-39	№21	36	15	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 13.12.43
39Ф213616	Ф-39	№21	36	16	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 15.11.43
39Ф213618	Ф-39	№21	36	18	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП потерян 27.09.44
39Ф213645	Ф-39	№21	36	45	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП потерян 12.11.43
39Ф213665	Ф-39	№21	36	65	21.08.43	СССР		2-й ЗАП столкновение в воздухе с Ла-5Ф 39Ф2123704 потерян
39Ф213666	Ф-39	№21	36	66	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 12.12.43
39Ф213668	Ф-39	№21	36	68	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП сбит 21.05.44
39Ф213671	Ф-39	№21	36	71	24.08.43	СССР		63-й ГвИАП сбит 08.01.44
39Ф213675	Ф-39	№21	36	75	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 15.11.43
39Ф213676	Ф-39	№21	36	76	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП сбит 17.01.44
39Ф213679	Ф-39	№21	36	79	1943	СССР		482-й ИАП 
39Ф213688	Ф-39	№21	36	88	1943	СССР		111-й ГвИАП потерян 01.44
39Ф213701	Ф-39	№21	37	01	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП потерян 02.10.43
39Ф213704	Ф-39	№21	37	04	21.08.43	СССР		2-й ЗАП столкновение в воздухе с 37213665 21.08.43
39Ф213713	Ф-39	№21	37	13	08.43	СССР		937-й ИАП сбит 12.01.44
39Ф213718	Ф-39	№21	37	18	08.43	СССР		документ
39Ф213728	Ф-39	№21	37	28	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39Ф213759	Ф-39	№21	37	59	1943	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 12.12.43
39Ф213770	Ф-39	№21	37	70	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП потерян 11.07.44
39Ф213774	Ф-39	№21	37	74	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 03.10.43
39Ф213807	Ф-39	№21	38	07	09.43	СССР		документ
39Ф213812	Ф-39	№21	38	12	09.43	СССР		49-й ИАП
39Ф213824	Ф-39	№21	38	24	09.43	СССР		49-й ИАП
39Ф213828	Ф-39	№21	38	28	09.43	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39Ф213829	Ф-39	№21	38	29	09.43	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 12.12.43
39Ф213830	Ф-39	№21	38	30	09.43	СССР		49-й ИАП
39Ф213833	Ф-39	№21	38	33	09.43	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39Ф213839	Ф-39	№21	38	39	09.43	СССР		3-й ГвИАП сбит 15.11.43
39Ф213840	Ф-39	№21	38	40	09.43	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 31.01.44
39Ф213845	Ф-39	№21	38	45	09.43	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 23.10.43
39Ф213848	Ф-39	№21	38	48	09.43	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 07.02.44
39Ф213856	Ф-39	№21	38	56	09.43	СССР		181-й ИАП сбит 12.11.43
39Ф213874	Ф-39	№21	38	74	09.43	СССР		739-й ИАП потерян 19.04.44
39Ф213889	Ф-39	№21	38	89	09.43	СССР		113-й ГвИАП потерян 1944
39Ф213894	Ф-39	№21	38	94	09.43	СССР		486-й ИАП потерян 29.10.43
39Ф213899	Ф-39	№21	38	99	09.43	СССР		739-й ИАП потерян 24.04.44
39Ф213905	Ф-39	№21	39	05	09.43	СССР		927-й ИАП
39Ф213917	Ф-39	№21	39	17	09.43	СССР		523-й ИАП
39Ф213934	Ф-39	№21	39	34	09.43	СССР		813-й ИАП
39Ф213942	Ф-39	№21	39	42	09.43	СССР		927-й ИАП
39Ф213944	Ф-39	№21	39	44	09.43	СССР		927-й ИАП
39Ф213956	Ф-39	№21	39	56	09.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС опытный ВМГ испытания 11.43
39Ф213973	Ф-39	№21	39	73	09.43	СССР		документ
39Ф213976	Ф-39	№21	39	76	09.43	СССР		113-й ГвИАП потерян 1944
39Ф213990	Ф-39	№21	39	90	09.43	СССР		813-й ИАП
39Ф213998	Ф-39	№21	39	98	26.09.43	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 04.10.43
39Ф2139100	Ф-39	№21	39	100	1943	СССР		документ
39Ф214002	Ф-39	№21	40	02	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП потерян 11.43
39Ф214006	Ф-39	№21	40	06	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП
39Ф214011	Ф-39	№21	40	11	1943	СССР		193-й ИАП потерян 31.01.44
39Ф214012	Ф-39	№21	40	12	1943	СССР		СФ
39Ф214019	Ф-39	№21	40	19	1943	СССР		415-й ИАП
39Ф214026	Ф-39	№21	40	26	03.10.43	СССР		4-й ГВИАП КБФ
39Ф214028	Ф-39	№21	40	28	03.10.43	СССР		4-й ГВИАП КБФ фото ЦВМА
39Ф214030	Ф-39	№21	40	30	1943	СССР		4-й ГВИАП КБФ сбит 05.03.44
39Ф214031	Ф-39	№21	40	31	1943	СССР		193-й ИАП потерян 21.03.44
39Ф214046	Ф-39	№21	40	46	1943	СССР		4-й ГВИАП КБФ сбит 23.02.44
39Ф214055	Ф-39	№21	40	55	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
39Ф214061	Ф-39	№21	40	61	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП потерян 19.05.44
39Ф214062	Ф-39	№21	40	62	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
39Ф214064	Ф-39	№21	40	64	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП, 165-й ИАП потерян 14.12.44
39Ф214081	Ф-39	№21	40	81	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
39Ф214086	Ф-39	№21	40	86	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП
39Ф214091	Ф-39	№21	40	91	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП, 303-я ИАД
39Ф214097	Ф-39	№21	40	97	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП сбит 28.04.44
39Ф214101	Ф-39	№21	41	01	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 28.04.44
39Ф214102	Ф-39	№21	41	02	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 1944
39Ф214105	Ф-39	№21	41	05	1943	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 16.01.44
39Ф214106	Ф-39	№21	41	06	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП потерян 17.05.44
39Ф214109	Ф-39	№21	41	09	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП потерян 17.01.44
39Ф214113	Ф-39	№21	41	13	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
39Ф214121	Ф-39	№21	41	21	1943	СССР		181-й ГвИАП сбит 19.03.45
39Ф214137	Ф-39	№21	41	37	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 1944
39Ф214142	Ф-39	№21	41	42	1943	СССР		Вязниковская ВАШ потерян 23.08.44
39Ф214143	Ф-39	№21	41	43	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП сбит 03.05.44
39Ф214148	Ф-39	№21	41	48	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 21.12.44
39Ф214151	Ф-39	№21	41	51	1943	СССР		изменение конструкции
39Ф214162	Ф-39	№21	41	62	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП, 165-й ИАП
39Ф214176	Ф-39	№21	41	76	1943	СССР		178-й ГвИАП потерян 06.03.45
39Ф214189	Ф-39	№21	41	89	1943	СССР		111-й ГвИАП
39Ф214202	Ф-39	№21	42	02	1943	СССР		31-й ИАП
39Ф214203	Ф-39	№21	42	03	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 10.07.44
39Ф214204	Ф-39	№21	42	04	1943	СССР		31-й ИАП сбит 1944
39Ф214211	Ф-39	№21	42	11	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 14.02.44
39Ф214218	Ф-39	№21	42	18	1943	СССР		113-й ГвИАП сбит 15.07.44
39Ф214221	Ф-39	№21	42	21	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП, 165-й ИАП
39Ф214232	Ф-39	№21	42	32	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП
39Ф214268	Ф-39	№21	42	68	12.11.43	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 21.10.44
39Ф214294	Ф-39	№21	42	94	1943	СССР		177-й ГвИАП сбит 01.04.45
39Ф214299	Ф-39	№21	42	99	1943	СССР		113-й ГвИАП сбит 16.07.44
39Ф214326	Ф-39	№21	43	26	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 07.05.44
39Ф214331	Ф-39	№21	43	31	1943	СССР		113-й ГвИАП
39Ф214336	Ф-39	№21	43	36	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП потерян 30.06.44
39Ф214349	Ф-39	№21	43	49	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП
39Ф214359	УТИ	№21	43	59	1943	СССР		179-й ГвИАП потерян 31.03.45
39Ф214366	Ф-39	№21	43	66	1943	СССР		565-й ИАП
39Ф214382	Ф-39	№21	43	82	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП, 165-й ИАП
39Ф214394	Ф-39	№21	43	94	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП сбит 06.10.44
39Ф214412	Ф-39	№21	44	12	1943	СССР		415-й ИАП
39Ф214416	Ф-39	№21	44	16	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП сбит 30.06.44
39Ф214418	Ф-39	№21	44	18	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП потерян 17.05.44
39Ф214420	Ф-39	№21	44	20	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП
39Ф214421	Ф-39	№21	44	21	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
39Ф214422	Ф-39	№21	44	22	1943	СССР		848-й ИАП потерян 14.02.45
39Ф214425	Ф-39	№21	44	25	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
39Ф214426	Ф-39	№21	44	26	1943	СССР		178-й ГвИАП сбит 14.12.44
39Ф214428	Ф-39	№21	44	28	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
39Ф214429	Ф-39	№21	44	29	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
39Ф214439	Ф-39	№21	44	39	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 02.04.44
39Ф214441	Ф-39	№21	44	41	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 01.07.44
39Ф214449	Ф-39	№21	44	49	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП, 165-й ИАП
39Ф214451	Ф-39	№21	44	51	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
39Ф214453	Ф-39	№21	44	53	02.12.43	СССР		2-й ЗАП столкновение с 37214793 14.02.44
39Ф214463	Ф-39	№21	44	63	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП сбит 21.05.44
39Ф214475	Ф-39	№21	44	75	11.12.43	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 16.01.44
39Ф214480	Ф-39	№21	44	80	1943	СССР		113-й ГвИАП
39Ф214491	Ф-39	№21	44	91	1943	СССР		ВОШВБ потерян 17.02.44
39Ф214494	Ф-39	№21	44	94	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП, 254-й ИАП сбит
39Ф214495	Ф-39	№21	44	95	1943	СССР	95	4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 26.02.44
39Ф214527	Ф-39	№21	45	27	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП потерян 20.05.44
39Ф214551	Ф-39	№21	45	51	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП сбит 22.05.44
39Ф214555	Ф-39	№21	45	55	1943	СССР		113-й ГвИАП сбит 20.05.45
39Ф214570	Ф-39	№21	45	70	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 26.06.44
39Ф214571	Ф-39	№21	45	71	1943	СССР		415-й ИАП
39Ф214574	Ф-39	№21	45	74	1943	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 21.06.44
39Ф214586	Ф-39	№21	45	86	1943	СССР		50-й ИАП
39Ф214612	Ф-39	№21	46	12	1943	СССР		415-й ИАП сбит 19.11.44
39Ф214622	Ф-39	№21	46	22	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 15.06.44
39Ф214626	Ф-39	№21	46	26	1943	СССР		113-й ГвИАП
39Ф214627	Ф-39	№21	46	27	1943	СССР		177-й ГвИАП потерян 11.03.45
39Ф214629	Ф-39	№21	46	29	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП потерян 22.06.44
39Ф214669	Ф-39	№21	46	69	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП
39Ф214670	Ф-39	№21	46	70	1943	СССР		178-й ГвИАП потерян 21.01.45
39Ф214674	Ф-39	№21	46	74	1943	СССР		415-й ИАП
39Ф214678	Ф-39	№21	46	78	1943	СССР		530-й ИАП потерян 07.09.44
39Ф214679	Ф-39	№21	46	79	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП потерян 07.07.44
39Ф214694	Ф-39	№21	46	94	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП
39Ф214789	Ф-39	№21	47	89	1943	СССР		178-й ГвИАП сбит 03.01.45
39Ф214793	Ф-39	№21	47	93	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП столкновение с 37214475 14.02.44
39Ф214818	Ф-39	№21	48	18	1944	СССР		415-й ИАП
39Ф214866	Ф-39	№21	48	66	1944	СССР		56-й ИАП сбит 24.03.45
39Ф214877	Ф-39	№21	48	77	1944	СССР		ВОШВБ потерян 25.06.44
39Ф214887	Ф-39	№21	48	87	1944	СССР		113-й ГвИАП
39Ф214894	Ф-39	№21	48	94	1944	СССР		177-й ГвИАП сбит 01.04.45
39Ф214905	Ф-39	№21	49	05	1944	СССР		113-й ГвИАП сбит 28.05.44
39Ф214932	Ф-39	№21	49	32	1944	СССР		192-й ИАП сбит 16.11.44
39Ф214944	Ф-39	№21	49	44	1944	СССР		295-я ИАД сбит 12.44
39Ф214970	Ф-39	№21	49	70	1944	СССР		195-й ИАП потерян 31.07.44
39Ф214987	Ф-39	№21	49	87	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП потерян 01.04.45
39Ф214988	Ф-39	№21	49	88	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП сбит 03.45
39Ф214994	Ф-39	№21	49	94	1944	СССР		56-й ИАП сбит 08.04.45
39Ф215006	Ф-39	№21	50	06	1944	СССР		530-й ИАП сбит 19.02.45
39Ф215020	Ф-39	№21	50	20	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП сбит 10.08.44
39Ф215021	Ф-39	№21	50	21	1944	СССР		164-й ИАП сбит 19.02.45
39Ф215024	Ф-39	№21	50	24	1944	СССР		56-й ИАП
39Ф215033	Ф-39	№21	50	33	1944	СССР		164-й ИАП сбит 23.01.45
39Ф215046	Ф-39	№21	50	46	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП сбит 04.02.45
39Ф215048	Ф-39	№21	50	48	1944	СССР	48	530-й ИАП сбит 04.01.45
39Ф215055	УТИ	№21	50	55	1944	СССР		ЦАГИ испытания 12.44
39Ф215056	Ф-39	№21	50	56	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП сбит 20.03.45
39Ф215083	Ф-39	№21	50	83	1944	СССР		297-й ИАП сбит 08.06.44
39Ф215092	Ф-39	№21	50	92	1944	СССР		240-й ИАП
39Ф215094	Ф-39	№21	50	94	1944	СССР		165-й ИАП потерян 27.09.44
39Ф215116	Ф-39	№21	51	16	1944	СССР		530-й ИАП столкновение с Ла-5 99211586
39Ф215148	Ф-39	№21	51	48	1944	СССР		177-й ГвИАП сбит 20.03.45
39Ф215154	Ф-39	№21	51	54	1944	СССР		88-й ГвИАП
39Ф215170	Ф-39	№21	51	70	1944	СССР		88-й ГвИАП
39Ф215171	Ф-39	№21	51	71	1944	СССР		88-й ГвИАП
39Ф215180	Ф-39	№21	51	80	1944	СССР		113-й ГвИАП сбит 20.02.44
39Ф215187	Ф-39	№21	51	87	1944	СССР		177-й ГвИАП сбит 21.12.44
39Ф215190	Ф-39	№21	51	90	1944	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 17.01.45
39Ф215201	Ф-39	№21	52	01	1944	СССР		41-й ГвИАП
39Ф215202	Ф-39	№21	52	02	1944	СССР		41-й ГвИАП
39Ф215204	Ф-39	№21	52	04	1944	СССР		56-й ИАП потерян 03.02.45
39Ф215208	Ф-39	№21	52	08	1944	СССР		116-й ИАП сбит 13.03.45
39Ф215211	Ф-39	№21	52	11	1944	СССР		41-й ГвИАП
39Ф215212	Ф-39	№21	52	12	1944	СССР		56-й ИАП
39Ф215213	Ф-39	№21	52	13	1944	СССР		400-й ИАП потерян 15.06.44
39Ф215215	Ф-39	№21	52	15	1944	СССР		177-й ГвИАП
39Ф215222	Ф-39	№21	52	22	1944	СССР		41-й ГвИАП
39Ф215223	Ф-39	№21	52	23	1944	СССР		56-й ИАП
39Ф215236	Ф-39	№21	52	36	1944	СССР		178-й ГвИАП сбит 03.01.45
39Ф215237	Ф-39	№21	52	37	1944	СССР		фото ЦВМА
39Ф215244	Ф-39	№21	52	44	1944	СССР		177-й ГвИАП
39Ф215251	Ф-39	№21	52	51	1944	СССР		164-й ИАП потерян 22.01.45
39Ф215298	УТИ	№21	52	98	1944	СССР	98	92-й ИАП сбит 02.01.45
39Ф215332	Ф-39	№21	53	32	1944	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 05.44
39Ф215336	Ф-39	№21	53	36	1944	СССР		177-й ГвИАП сбит 01.11.44
39Ф215342	Ф-39	№21	53	42	1944	СССР		40-й ГвИАП
39Ф215354	Ф-39	№21	53	54	1944	СССР		177-й ГвИАП сбит 03.03.45
39Ф215357	Ф-39	№21	53	57	1944	СССР		40-й ГвИАП
39Ф215379	Ф-39	№21	53	79	1944	СССР		40-й ГвИАП
39Ф215381	Ф-39	№21	53	81	1944	СССР		40-й ГвИАП
39Ф215397	Ф-39	№21	53	97	1944	СССР		297-й ИАП потерян 10.05.44
39Ф215405	Ф-39	№21	54	05	1944	СССР		297-й ИАП потерян 13.05.44
39Ф215436	Ф-39	№21	54	36	04.44	СССР		последний

----------


## lindr

зав номер	модиф.	завод	серия	№ в серии	дата выпуска	Эксплуатант	БН	примечания

39210101	Ф	№21	01	01	21.11.42	СССР		первый
39210102	ФН	№21	01	02	05.05.43	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 25.06.43
39210104	ФН	№21	01	04	05.43	СССР	04	испытания
39210105	Ф	№21	01	05	05.43	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
39210106	Ф	№21	01	06	05.05.43	СССР		11-й ГвИАП
39210108	ФН	№21	01	08	05.43	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 23.07.43
39210109	Ф	№21	01	09	08.43	СССР		испытания фонарь вбок
39210113	ФН	№21	01	13	1943	СССР		Завод №21 потерян 08.05.43
39210115	Ф	№21	01	15	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
39210118	ФН	№21	01	18	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП сбит 08.07.43
39210119	Ф	№21	01	19	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 09.03.43
39210120	ФН	№21	01	20	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП потерян 01.06.43
39210122	Ф	№21	01	22	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП
39210123	Ф	№21	01	23	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
39210124	Ф	№21	01	24	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП потерян 08.07.44
39210125	Ф	№21	01	25	1943	СССР		192-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
39210126	Ф	№21	01	26	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
39210129	Ф	№21	01	29	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП сбит 07.07.43
39210133	Ф	№21	01	33	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 19.06.43
39210134	Ф	№21	01	34	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП столкновение с 39210213
39210135	Ф	№21	01	35	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП сбит 07.07.43
39210202	ФН	№21	02	02	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39210204	71Ф	№21	02	04	04.43	СССР		М-71Ф
39210206	ФН	№21	02	06	1943	СССР		ЛИИ прототип Ла-7 потерян 10.02.44
39210207	Ф	№21	02	07	16.03.43	СССР		2-й ГвИАП потерян 1943
39210208	ФН	№21	02	08	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП сбит 08.07.43
39210209	ФН	№21	02	09	1943	СССР		2-й ИАК
39210211	ФН	№21	02	11	1943	СССР		63-й ГвИАП сбит 13.01.44
39210213	Ф	№21	02	13	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП столкновение с Ла-5Ф 39210134
39210214	ФН	№21	02	14	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП потерян 06.07.43
39210215	ФН	№21	02	15	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39210218	ФН	№21	02	18	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП, 63-й ГвИАП
39210220	ФН	№21	02	20	1943	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 11.07.43
39210221	ФН	№21	02	21	1943	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 14.07.43
39210223	ФН	№21	02	23	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39210224	ФН	№21	02	24	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
39210228	ФН	№21	02	28	1943	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 14.07.43
39210229	ФН	№21	02	29	1943	СССР		113-й ГвИАП сбит 14.08.43
39210231	ФН	№21	02	31	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП потерян 12.07.43
39210235	ФН	№21	02	35	1943	СССР		161-й ИАП
39210237	ФН	№21	02	37	1943	СССР		161-й ИАП
39210239	ФН	№21	02	39	1943	СССР		160-й ИАП, 32-й ГвИАП, 63-й ГВИАП
39210242	ФН	№21	02	42	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП, 63-й ГВИАП
39210245	ФН	№21	02	45	1943	СССР		документ
39210251	ФН	№21	02	51	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП сбит 20.07.43
39210254	ФН	№21	02	54	1943	СССР		609-й ИАП
39210257	ФН	№21	02	57	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39210259	ФН	№21	02	59	1943	СССР		609-й ИАП
39210262	ФН	№21	02	62	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП потерян 08.08.43
39210266	ФН	№21	02	66	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39210277	ФН	№21	02	77	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39210285	ФН	№21	02	85	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП потерян
39210290	ФН	№21	02	90	1943	СССР		111-й ГвИАП сбит 08.43
39210298	ФН	№21	02	98	1943	СССР		111-й ГвИАП сбит 12.08.43
39210301	ФН	№21	03	01	1943	СССР		263-й ИАП сбит 30.08.43
39210304	Ф	№21	03	04	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 11.07.43
39210305	ФН	№21	03	05	1943	СССР		272-й ИАП
39210308	ФН	№21	03	08	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
39210310	ФН	№21	03	10	1943	СССР		49-й ИАП
39210311	ФН	№21	03	11	1943	СССР		49-й ИАП
39210312	ФН	№21	03	12	1943	СССР		49-й ИАП
39210313	ФН	№21	03	13	09.06.43	СССР		49-й ИАП сбит 14.08.43
39210315	ФН	№21	03	15	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП потерян 06.07.43
39210316	ФН	№21	03	16	1943	СССР		49-й ИАП
39210317	ФН	№21	03	17	1943	СССР		49-й ИАП
39210318	ФН	№21	03	18	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП потерян 12.07.43
39210319	ФН	№21	03	19	06.43	СССР		документ
39210320	ФН	№21	03	20	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП потерян 08.08.43
39210321	ФН	№21	03	21	1943	СССР		111-й ГвИАП сбит 03.08.41
39210323	ФН	№21	03	23	1943	СССР		235-я ИАД
39210325	ФН	№21	03	25	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 08.09.43
39210327	ФН	№21	03	27	1943	СССР		50-й ИАП
39210328	ФН	№21	03	28	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 17.07.43
39210331	ФН	№21	03	31	1943	СССР		111-й ГвИАП сбит 08.41
39210332	ФН	№21	03	32	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 04.08.43
39210335	ФН	№21	03	35	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39210336	ФН	№21	03	36	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 06.07.43
39210342	ФН	№21	03	42	21.04.43	СССР		171-й ИАП
39210343	ФН	№21	03	43	1943	СССР		113-й ГвИАП сбит 18.08.43
39210344	ФН	№21	03	44	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП сбит 11.07.43
39210346	ФН	№21	03	46	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 05.07.43
39210350	ФН	№21	03	50	1943	СССР		111-й ГвИАП сбит 08.43
39210351	ФН	№21	03	51	04.43	СССР		потерян при облете 23.07.43
39210352	ФН	№21	03	52	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП сбит 30.07.43
39210355	ФН	№21	03	55	1943	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 29.12.43
39210356	ФН	№21	03	56	1943	СССР		111-й ГвИАП сбит 05.08.43
39210357	ФН	№21	03	57	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 08.07.43
39210359	ФН	№21	03	59	24.04.43	СССР		171-й ИАП сбит 08.09.43
39210364	ФН	№21	03	64	1943	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 14.07.43
39210367	ФН	№21	03	67	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 07.43
39210370	ФН	№21	03	70	04.43	СССР		171-й ИАП сбит 08.09.43
39210373	ФН	№21	03	73	1943	СССР		документ
39210374	ФН	№21	03	74	17.06.43	СССР		236-я ИАД
39210375	ФН	№21	03	75	06.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 06.43
39210377	ФН	№21	03	77	1943	СССР		111-й ГвИАП сбит 04.09.43
39210379	ФН	№21	03	79	1943	СССР		278-я ИАД, 236-я ИАД
39210382	ФН	№21	03	82	1943	СССР		13-й ИАП сбит 13.08.43
39210384	ФН	№21	03	84	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 10.07.43
39210385	ФН	№21	03	85	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП
39210386	ФН	№21	03	86	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
39210388	ФН	№21	03	88	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39210390	ФН	№21	03	90	28.06.43	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 13-й ИАП
39210392	ФН	№21	03	92	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП сбит 13.07.43
39210393	ФН	№21	03	93	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 31.07.43
39210397	ФН	№21	03	97	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39210398	ФН	№21	03	98	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП потерян 12.07.43
39210399	ФН	№21	03	99	21.05.43	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 25.06.43
392103100	ФН	№21	03	100	1943	СССР		111-й ГвИАП сбит 08.43
39210405	ФН	№21	04	05	06.43	СССР		испытания 1943
39210406	ФН	№21	04	06	06.43	СССР		111-й ГвИАП сбит 08.43
39210407	ФН	№21	04	07	06.43	СССР		111-й ГвИАП сбит 14.08.43
39210411	ФН	№21	04	11	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП потерян 20.07.43
39210416	ФН	№21	04	16	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП потерян 10.43
39210418	ФН	№21	04	18	1943	СССР		8-й ИАК сбит 27.06.44
39210419	ФН	№21	04	19	09.43	СССР		88-й ГвИАП сбит 03.11.43
39210420	ФН	№21	04	20	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210423	ФН	№21	04	23	09.43	СССР		88-й ГвИАП сбит 04.11.43
39210426	ФН	№21	04	26	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210428	ФН	№21	04	28	09.43	СССР		88-й ГвИАП сбит 04.11.43
39210438	ФН	№21	04	38	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП, 165-й ИАП
39210440	ФН	№21	04	40	1943	СССР		609-й ИАП
39210442	ФН	№21	04	42	1943	СССР		документ
39210443	ФН	№21	04	43	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210447	ФН	№21	04	47	09.43	СССР		88-й ГвИАП сбит 03.11.43
39210459	ФН	№21	04	59	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП
39210460	ФН	№21	04	60	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210466	ФН	№21	04	66	09.43	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210480	ФН	№21	04	80	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210487	ФН	№21	04	87	1943	СССР		263-й ИАП сбит 29.06.44
39210495	ФН	№21	04	95	09.43	СССР		НИИ ВВС испытания 10.43
39210496	ФН	№21	04	96	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
392104100	ФН	№21	04	100	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210511	ФН	№21	05	11	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП потерян 10.43
39210512	ФН	№21	05	12	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП потерян 07.07.44
39210519	ФН	№21	05	19	1943	СССР		5-й ГвИАП сбит 10.43
39210520	ФН	№21	05	20	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210524	ФН	№21	05	24	1943	СССР		263-й ИАП сбит 29.06.44
39210526	ФН	№21	05	26	1943	СССР		279-я ИАД сбит 14.11.44
39210527	ФН	№21	05	27	1943	СССР		1-й УТАП, 523-й ИАП
39210531	ФН	№21	05	31	10.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 10.43
39210533	ФН	№21	05	33	1943	СССР		5-й ГвИАП сбит 10.43
39210535	ФН	№21	05	35	1943	СССР		5-й ГвИАП сбит 10.43
39210539	ФН	№21	05	39	1943	СССР		5-й ГвИАП сбит 10.43
39210540	ФН	№21	05	40	10.43	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 10.43
39210547	ФН	№21	05	47	1943	СССР		5-й ГвИАП сбит 10.43
39210548	ФН	№21	05	48	1943	СССР		113-й ГвИАП потерян 15.07.44
39210552	ФН	№21	05	52	1943	СССР		437-й ИАП сбит 10.10.43
39210555	ФН	№21	05	55	1943	СССР		5-й ГвИАП сбит 10.43
39210559	ФН	№21	05	59	1943	СССР		5-й ГвИАП сбит 11.43
39210560	ФН	№21	05	60	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210565	ФН	№21	05	65	1943	СССР		5-й ГвИАП сбит 10.43
39210568	ФН	№21	05	68	1943	СССР		5-й ГвИАП
39210570	ФН	№21	05	70	1943	СССР		5-й ГвИАП сбит 10.43
39210571	ФН	№21	05	71	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210580	ФН	№21	05	80	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210584	ФН	№21	05	84	1943	СССР		5-й ГвИАП сбит 11.43
39210586	ФН	№21	05	86	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС, 32-й ГвИАП
39210588	ФН	№21	05	88	1943	СССР		5-й ГвИАП сбит 11.43
39210597	ФН	№21	05	97	1943	СССР		156-й ИАП сбит 25.06.44
39210599	ФН	№21	05	99	1943	СССР		5-й ГвИАП сбит 10.43
392105100	ФН	№21	05	100	1943	СССР		НИИ ВВС, 32-й ГвИАП
39210601	ФН	№21	06	01	1943	СССР		5-й ГвИАП сбит 11.43
39210603	ФН	№21	06	03	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 28.04.44
39210604	ФН	№21	06	04	1943	СССР		5-й ГвИАП сбит 11.43
39210617	ФН	№21	06	17	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
39210624	ФН	№21	06	24	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210626	ФН	№21	06	26	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210627	ФН	№21	06	27	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210631	ФН	№21	06	31	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210632	ФН	№21	06	32	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
39210634	ФН	№21	06	34	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39210636	ФН	№21	06	36	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210637	ФН	№21	06	37	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210639	ФН	№21	06	39	1943	СССР		1-й УТАП, 523-й ИАП
39210640	ФН	№21	06	40	1943	СССР		5-й ГвИАП сбит 16.10.43
39210645	ФН	№21	06	45	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39210646	ФН	№21	06	46	1943	СССР		5-й ГвИАП сбит 11.43
39210651	ФН	№21	06	51	1943	СССР		161-й ИАП
39210653	ФН	№21	06	53	1943	СССР		5-й ГвИАП сбит 11.43
39210656	ФН	№21	06	56	1943	СССР		56-й ИАП потерян 16.09.44
39210661	ФН	№21	06	61	06.10.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
39210662	ФН	№21	06	62	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210664	ФН	№21	06	64	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210666	ФН	№21	06	66	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210667	ФН	№21	06	67	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210668	ФН	№21	06	68	1943	СССР		263-й ИАП
39210669	ФН	№21	06	69	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39210671	ФН	№21	06	71	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210673	ФН	№21	06	73	1943	СССР		263-й ИАП сбит 27.06.44
39210684	ФН	№21	06	84	1943	СССР		5-й ГвИАП сбит 11.43
39210685	ФН	№21	06	85	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39210693	ФН	№21	06	93	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39210695	ФН	№21	06	95	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39210696	ФН	№21	06	96	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39210698	ФН	№21	06	98	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
392106100	ФН	№21	06	100	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39210705	ФН	№21	07	05	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39210707	ФН	№21	07	07	1943	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39210709	ФН	№21	07	09	1943	СССР		161-й ИАП
39210710	ФН	№21	07	10	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 06.04.44
39210711	ФН	№21	07	11	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210716	ФН	№21	07	16	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
39210720	ФН	№21	07	20	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210726	ФН	№21	07	26	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 26.06.44
39210729	ФН	№21	07	29	1943	СССР		161-й ИАП
39210730	ФН	№21	07	30	1943	СССР		161-й ИАП
39210731	ФН	№21	07	31	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210732	ФН	№21	07	32	1943	СССР		609-й ИАП
39210734	ФН	№21	07	34	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП, 165-й ИАП
39210738	ФН	№21	07	38	1943	СССР		156-й ИАП сбит 28.06.44
39210739	ФН	№21	07	39	1943	СССР		161-й ИАП, 927-й ИАП
39210744	ФН	№21	07	44	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 25.04.45
39210748	ФН	№21	07	48	1943	СССР		927-й ИАП
39210751	ФН	№21	07	51	1943	СССР		замена конструкции, маслобак
39210752	ФН	№21	07	52	1943	СССР		609-й ИАП
39210756	ФН	№21	07	56	1943	СССР		113-й ГвИАП
39210758	ФН	№21	07	58	1943	СССР		56-й ИАП сбит 17.09.44
39210763	ФН	№21	07	63	1943	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39210765	ФН	№21	07	65	1943	СССР		927-й ИАП
39210767	ФН	№21	07	67	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП, 165-й ИАП
39210772	ФН	№21	07	72	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
39210773	ФН	№21	07	73	1943	СССР		2-й ГвИАП потерян 27.09.44
39210775	ФН	№21	07	75	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
39210776	ФН	№21	07	76	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП
39210778	ФН	№21	07	78	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП сбит 30.06.44
39210781	ФН	№21	07	81	1943	СССР		опытный
39210783	ФН	№21	07	83	1943	СССР		161-й ИАП
39210787	ФН	№21	07	87	1943	СССР		161-й ИАП
39210788	ФН	№21	07	88	1943	СССР		161-й ИАП
39210795	ФН	№21	07	95	1943	СССР		927-й ИАП
39210801	ФН	№21	08	01	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП потерян 29.06.44
39210808	ФН	№21	08	08	1943	СССР		263-й ИАП сбит 28.06.44
39210809	ФН	№21	08	09	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 28.08.44
39210811	ФН	№21	08	11	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП
39210830	ФН	№21	08	30	1943	СССР		609-й ИАП
39210831	ФН	№21	08	31	1943	СССР	14	927-й ИАП, 609-й ИАП
39210839	ФН	№21	08	39	05.11.43	СССР		813-й ИАП сбит 06.44
39210854	ФН	№21	08	54	1943	СССР		927-й ИАП
39210858	ФН	№21	08	58	1943	СССР		фото ЦВМА
39210859	ФН	№21	08	59	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП сбит 21.05.44
39210865	ФН	№21	08	65	1943	СССР		609-й ИАП сбит 22.09.44
39210887	ФН	№21	08	87	1943	СССР		фото ЦВМА
39210888	ФН	№21	08	88	1943	СССР		5-й ГвИАП сбит 11.43
39210897	ФН	№21	08	97	11.43	СССР		потерян 18.11.43
39210914	ФН	№21	09	14	1943	СССР		609-й ИАП
39210917	ФН	№21	09	17	1943	СССР		161-й ИАП, 927-й ИАП
39210918	ФН	№21	09	18	1944	СССР		263-й ИАП
39210920	ФН	№21	09	20	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП
39210924	ФН	№21	09	24	1943	СССР		609-й ИАП
39210929	ФН	№21	09	29	1943	СССР		609-й ИАП
39210935	ФН	№21	09	35	1943	СССР	19	609-й ИАП
39210940	ФН	№21	09	40	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП
39210947	ФН	№21	09	47	1943	СССР		161-й ИАП
39210948	ФН	№21	09	48	1943	СССР		609-й ИАП сбит 05.08.44
39210950	ФН	№21	09	50	1943	СССР		161-й ИАП
39210953	ФН	№21	09	53	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП сбит 17.09.44
39210955	ФН	№21	09	55	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39210957	ФН	№21	09	57	1943	СССР		609-й ИАП сбит 15.09.44
39210958	ФН	№21	09	58	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39210959	ФН	№21	09	59	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39210961	ФН	№21	09	61	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39210965	ФН	№21	09	65	1943	СССР		609-й ИАП
39210969	ФН	№21	09	69	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39210972	ФН	№21	09	72	1944	СССР		530-й ИАП
39210973	ФН	№21	09	73	1943	СССР		927-й ИАП
39210984	ФН	№21	09	84	1943	СССР		56-й ИАП
39210988	ФН	№21	09	88	1943	СССР		56-й ИАП сбит 06.04.44
39210991	ФН	№21	09	91	1943	СССР	30	авария 24.11.43 
39210992	ФН	№21	09	92	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 04.04.44
39210994	ФН	№21	09	94	1943	СССР		165-й ИАП
39211001	ФН	№21	10	01	1943	СССР		56-й ИАП сбит 05.04.45
39211013	ФН	№21	10	13	1943	СССР		927-й ИАП
39211020	ФН	№21	10	20	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП
39211023	ФН	№21	10	23	1944	СССР	23	530-й ИАП сбит 04.01.45
39211029	ФН	№21	10	29	1943	СССР	10	161-й ИАП, 927-й ИАП
39211031	ФН	№21	10	31	1943	СССР		161-й ИАП
39211032	ФН	№21	10	32	1943	СССР		1-й УТАП, 523-й ИАП
39211036	ФН	№21	10	36	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39211039	ФН	№21	10	39	1943	СССР		927-й ИАП
39211048	ФН	№21	10	48	07.12.43	СССР		фото ЦВМА
39211055	ФН	№21	10	55	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 26.06.44
39211062	ФН	№21	10	62	1943	СССР		927-й ИАП
39211069	ФН	№21	10	69	1943	СССР		609-й ИАП
39211074	ФН	№21	10	74	1943	СССР		721-й ИАП потерян 01.07.44
39211078	ФН	№21	10	78	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 06.09.44
39211082	ФН	№21	10	82	1943	СССР		ВОШВБ потерян 07.06.44
39211090	ФН	№21	10	55	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 19.06.44
39211096	ФН	№21	10	96	1943	СССР		609-й ИАП
39211103	ФН	№21	11	03	1943	СССР		609-й ИАП
39211105	ФН	№21	11	05	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 03.04.44
39211110	ФН	№21	11	10	1943	СССР		161-й ИАП сбит 21.09.44
39211112	ФН	№21	11	12	1943	СССР		113-й ГвИАП сбит 14.07.44
39211117	ФН	№21	11	17	1943	СССР		161-й ИАП
39211121	ФН	№21	11	21	1943	СССР		415-й ИАП
39211122	ФН	№21	11	22	1943	СССР		927-й ИАП
39211125	ФН	№21	11	25	1943	СССР		161-й ИАП
39211128	ФН	№21	11	28	1943	СССР		177-й ГвИАП
39211139	ФН	№21	11	39	1943	СССР		сбит 
39211147	ФН	№21	11	47	1943	СССР		486-й ИАП сбит 06.10.44 
39211154	ФН	№21	11	54	1943	СССР		927-й ИАП
39211156	ФН	№21	11	56	1943	СССР	56	31-й ИАП сбит 30.01.45
39211169	ФН	№21	11	69	1943	СССР		609-й ИАП
39211173	ФН	№21	11	73	12.43	СССР		3-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 04.04.44
39211175	ФН	№21	11	75	1943	СССР		254-й ИАП потерян 15.08.44
39211178	ФН	№21	11	78	1943	СССР		ВОШВБ потерян 17.02.44
39211180	ФН	№21	11	80	1943	СССР		848-й ИАП
39211202	ФН	№21	12	02	1943	СССР		161-й ИАП
39211210	ФН	№21	12	10	1943	СССР		415-й ИАП
39211212	ФН	№21	12	12	1943	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 14.11.44
39211215	ФН	№21	12	15	1943	СССР		927-й ИАП
39211217	ФН	№21	12	17	1943	СССР		401-й ИАП сбит 19.06.44
39211218	Ф	№21	12	18	1943	СССР		729-й ИАП сбит 15.09.44
39211225	ФН	№21	12	25	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП потерян 27.07.44
39211227	ФН	№21	12	27	1943	СССР		50-й ИАП, 92-й ИАП сбит 07.11.44
39211228	ФН	№21	12	28	1943	СССР		161-й ИАП
39211235	ФН	№21	12	35	1943	СССР		739-й ИАП, 165-й ИАП
39211244	ФН	№21	12	44	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП потерян 05.06.44
39211249	ФН	№21	12	49	1943	СССР		178-й ГвИАП сбит 07.10.44
39211257	ФН	№21	12	57	07.01.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
39211263	ФН	№21	12	63	07.01.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
39211264	ФН	№21	12	64	11.01.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
39211265	ФН	№21	12	65	1944	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 07.10.44
39211267	ФН	№21	12	67	1944	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 18.06.44
39211289	ФН	№21	12	89	1944	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 11.07.44
39211291	ФН	№21	12	91	1944	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 20.06.44
39211299	ФН	№21	12	99	1944	СССР		179-й ИАП потерян 
39211303	ФН	№21	13	03	1944	СССР		178-й ГвИАП сбит 22.11.44
39211309	ФН	№21	13	09	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП сбит 18.07.44
39211310	ФН	№21	13	10	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП
39211321	ФН	№21	13	21	1944	СССР		92-й ИАП
39211329	ФН	№21	13	29	1944	СССР		177-й ГвИАП потерян 19.12.44
39211331	ФН	№21	13	31	1944	СССР		178-й ГвИАП сбит 08.12.44
39211339	ФН	№21	13	39	1944	СССР		721-й ИАП потерян 19.07.44
39211378	ФН	№21	13	78	1944	СССР		415-й ИАП
39211381	ФН	№21	13	81	1944	СССР		415-й ИАП
39211393	ФН	№21	13	93	1944	СССР		1-й УТАП, 523-й ИАП
39211397	ФН	№21	13	97	1944	СССР		113-й ГвИАП
39211399	ФН	№21	13	99	1944	СССР	99	530-й ИАП сбит 04.01.45
39211404	ФН	№21	14	04	1944	СССР		178-й ГвИАП сбит 06.01.45
39211411	ФН	№21	14	11	1944	СССР		523-й ИАП
39211416	ФН	№21	14	16	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП
39211429	ФН	№21	14	29	1944	СССР		4-й ГвИАП сбит 05.06.44
39211430	ФН	№21	14	30	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП
39211431	ФН	№21	14	31	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП
39211433	ФН	№21	14	33	1944	СССР		56-й ИАП сбит 07.03.45
39211436	ФН	№21	14	36	1944	СССР		177-й ГвИАП сбит 20.10.44
39211439	ФН	№21	14	39	1944	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 06.09.44
39211445	ФН	№21	14	45	1944	СССР		178-й ГвИАП потерян 17.02.45
39211470	ФН	№21	14	70	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП
39211475	ФН	№21	14	75	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП потерян 30.07.44
39211488	ФН	№21	14	88	1944	СССР	88	530-й ИАП сбит 04.01.45
39211493	ФН	№21	14	93	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП сбит 19.07.44
39211494	ФН	№21	14	94	1944	СССР		530-й ИАП сбит 20.02.45
39211495	ФН	№21	14	95	1944	СССР		165-й ИАП потерян 03.07.44
392114100	ФН	№21	14	100	1944	СССР		56-й ИАП
392114173	ФН	№21	14	173	1944	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 14.02.44
39211501	ФН	№21	15	01	1944	СССР		240-й ИАП сбит 21.06.44
39211504	ФН	№21	15	04	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП потерян 20.08.44
39211519	ФН	№21	15	19	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП, 161-й ИАП
39211521	ФН	№21	15	21	1944	СССР		63-й ГвИАП сбит 24.06.44
39211525	ФН	№21	15	25	02.44	СССР		ЛИИ испытания
39211529	ФН	№21	15	29	02.44	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 09.44
39211537	ФН	№21	15	37	02.44	СССР		609-й ИАП
39211553	ФН	№21	15	53	02.44	СССР		401-й ИАП сбит 29.06.44
39211567	ФН	№21	15	67	02.44	СССР		193-й ИАП сбит 01.06.44
39211570	ФН	№21	15	70	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39211571	ФН	№21	15	71	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39211572	ФН	№21	15	72	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП
39211579	ФН	№21	15	79	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП
39211581	ФН	№21	15	81	1944	СССР		530-й ИАП
39211586	ФН	№21	15	86	1944	СССР		530-й ИАП столкновение с Ла-5 37215116 20.02.45
39211595	ФН	№21	15	95	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП сбит 28.07.44
39211606	ФН	№21	16	06	1944	СССР		400-й ИАП сбит 06.44
39211612	ФН	№21	16	12	08.03.44	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 29.03.44
39211616	ФН	№21	16	16	1944	СССР		ЛИИ испытания 04.44
39211618	ФН	№21	16	18	04.44	СССР		документ
39211622	ФН	№21	16	22	1944	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 11.07.44
39211628	ФН	№21	16	28	1944	СССР		295-я ИАД сбит 12.44
39211631	ФН	№21	16	31	04.44	СССР		401-й ИАП сбит 29.06.44
39211637	ФН	№21	16	37	1944	СССР	37	164-й ИАП сбит 14.05.45
39211638	ФН	№21	16	38	04.44	СССР		потерян 11.03.45
39211639	ФН	№21	16	39	04.44	СССР		523-й ИАП
39211643	ФН	№21	16	43	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП
39211644	ФН	№21	16	44	1944	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 13.05.44
39211649	ФН	№21	16	49	1944	СССР		530-й ИАП потерян 12.02.45
39211653	ФН	№21	16	53	1944	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 20.10.44
39211654	ФН	№21	16	54	1944	СССР	54	848-й ИАП
39211664	ФН	№21	16	64	1944	СССР	64	848-й ИАП сбит 14.04.45
39211667	ФН	№21	16	67	1944	СССР		2-й ГвИАП потерян 15.09.44
39211669	ФН	№21	16	69	1944	СССР		178-й ГвИАП потерян 08.12.44
39211687	ФН	№21	16	87	1944	СССР	87	116-й ИАП сбит 22.01.45
39211696	ФН	№21	16	96	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП сбит 30.07.44
39211699	ФН	№21	16	99	1944	СССР		178-й ГвИАП сбит 12.44
39211712	ФН	№21	17	12	1944	СССР		401-й ИАП потерян 1944
39211715	УТИ	№21	17	15	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP
39211734	ФН	№21	17	34	1944	СССР		165-й ИАП
39211746	ФН	№21	17	46	1944	СССР		177-й ГвИАП сбит 22.11.44
39211752	ФН	№21	17	52	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП
39211758	ФН	№21	19	13	1944	Чехословакия 	58	1.SLP
39211759	ФН	№21	17	59	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП
39211762	ФН	№21	17	62	1944	СССР		193-й ИАП потерян 21.06.44
39211768	ФН	№21	17	68	1944	СССР	68	31-й ИАП сбит 30.01.45
39211769	ФН	№21	17	69	1944	СССР	20	927-й ИАП
39211777	ФН	№21	17	77	1944	СССР		165-й ИАП потерян 03.07.44
39211782	ФН	№21	17	82	1944	СССР		177-й ГвИАП сбит 25.09.44
39211789	ФН	№21	17	89	1944	СССР		4-й ГвИАП сбит 02.08.44
39211801	ФН	№21	18	01	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП
39211815	ФН	№21	18	15	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП
39211821	ФН	№21	18	21	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП
39211822	ФН	№21	18	22	1944	СССР		164-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 19.11.44
39211823	ФН	№21	18	23	1944	Чехословакия 	23	1.SLP
39211829	ФН	№21	18	29	1944	СССР		113-й ГвИАП сбит 08.05.45
39211833	ФН	№21	18	33	1944	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 11.09.44
39211840	ФН	№21	18	40	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39211841	ФН	№21	18	41	1944	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 28.08.44
39211844	ФН	№21	18	44	1944	СССР	44	31-й ИАП Moскoвский Колхозник сбит 02.01.45
39211851	ФН	№21	18	51	11.04.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
39211855	ФН	№21	18	55	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП
39211857	ФН	№21	18	57	1944	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 26.05.44
39211858	ФН	№21	18	58	1944	СССР		254-й ИАП потерян 08.09.44
39211859	ФН	№21	18	59	1944	СССР		240-й ИАП сбит 21.05.44
39211860	ФН	№21	18	60	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП сбит 19.03.45
39211862	ФН	№21	18	62	11.04.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
39211865	ФН	№21	18	65	17.04.44	Чехословакия 	65	2-я ЗАБ, 2.SLP
39211869	ФН	№21	18	69	15.04.44	Чехословакия 	69	2-я ЗАБ, 1.SLP
39211876	ФН	№21	18	76	1944	СССР		523-й ИАП
39211888	ФН	№21	18	65	17.04.44	Чехословакия 	88	2-я ЗАБ, 1.SLP потерян 06.12.44
39211895	ФН	№21	18	95	20.04.44	Чехословакия 	95	2-я ЗАБ, 1.SLP, СССР 88-й ГвИАП столкновение в воздухе с Ме-109 потерян 24.03.45
39211899	ФН	№21	18	99	1944	Чехословакия 	99	2-я ЗАБ, 1.SLP потерян 18.10.44
39211902	ФН	№21	19	02	1944	СССР		523-й ИАП
39211910	ФН	№21	19	10	1944	СССР		165-й ИАП
39211911	ФН	№21	19	11	1944	СССР		523-й ИАП
39211912	ФН	№21	19	12	15.04.44	Чехословакия 	12	2-я ЗАБ, 1.SLP, 2.SLP потерян 26.04.45
39211913	ФН	№21	19	13	1944	Чехословакия 	13	2-я ЗАБ, 1.SLP потерян 11.10.44
39211920	ФН	№21	19	20	1944	СССР	20	530-й ИАП сбит 04.01.45
39211923	ФН	№21	19	23	17.04.44	Чехословакия 	23	2-я ЗАБ, 2.SLP потерян 26.02.46
39211930	ФН	№21	19	30	1944	СССР		56-й ИАП
39211933	ФН	№21	19	33	1944	СССР		31-й ИАП сбит 12.44
39211937	ФН	№21	19	37	17.04.44	Чехословакия 	23	2-я ЗАБ, 1.SLP, 2.SLP потерян 26.02.46
39211938	ФН	№21	19	38	16.04.44	СССР		сбит
39211945	ФН	№21	19	45	22.04.44	СССР		сбит
39211958	ФН	№21	19	58	04.44	СССР		
39211962	ФН	№21	19	62	1944	Чехословакия 	62	2-я ЗАБ, 1.SLP потерян 25.10.44
39211971	ФН	№21	19	71	1944	Чехословакия 	71	2-я ЗАБ, 1.SLP потерян 19.09.44
39211974	ФН	№21	19	74	1944	Чехословакия 	74	2-я ЗАБ, 1.SLP сбит 07.10.44
39211976	ФН	№21	19	76	04.44	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 15.08.44
39211981	ФН	№21	19	81	04.44	СССР		739-й ИАП, 165-й ИАП
39212001	ФН	№21	20	01	1944	СССР		164-й ИАП сбит 20.11.44
39212002	ФН	№21	20	02	1944	СССР		165-й ИАП
39212007	ФН	№21	20	07	1944	СССР		295-я ИАД сбит 12.44
39212013	ФН	№21	20	13	1944	СССР		1-й УТАП, 523-й ИАП
39212023	ФН	№21	20	23	1944	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 23.09.44
39212024	ФН	№21	20	24	13.05.44	Чехословакия 	24	2-я ЗАБ, 1.SLP
39212041	ФН	№21	20	41	1944	СССР		1-й УТАП, 523-й ИАП потерян 10.44
39212042	ФН	№21	20	42	1944	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 20.04.45
39212045	ФН	№21	20	45	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП
39212048	ФН	№21	20	48	1944	СССР		2-й ГвИАП потерян 19.09.44
39212050	ФН	№21	20	50	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП сбит 15.09.44
39212054	ФН	№21	20	54	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП
39212059	ФН	№21	20	59	1944	СССР		1-й УТАП, 523-й ИАП потерян 10.44
39212070	ФН	№21	20	70	1944	СССР		523-й ИАП потерян 10.07.44
39212071	ФН	№21	20	07	28.04.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
39212076	ФН	№21	20	76	1944	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 31.07.44
39212079	ФН	№21	20	79	1944	СССР		530-й ИАП сбит 12.02.45
39212091	ФН	№21	20	91	1944	СССР		739-й ИАП столкновение в воздухе с 39212481 20.01.45
39212094	ФН	№21	20	94	1944	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 26.04.45
39212096	ФН	№21	20	96	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
392120100	ФН	№21	20	100	15.04.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
39212102	ФН	№21	21	02	1944	Чехословакия 	24	2-я ЗАБ, 1.SLP потерян 25.10.44
39212103	ФН	№21	21	03	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39212106	ФН	№21	21	06	1944	СССР		523-й ИАП
39212112	ФН	№21	21	12	1944	СССР	12	Чехословакия 1.SLP уничтожен при отходе 23.10.44
39212117	ФН	№21	21	17	30.04.44	Чехословакия	17	2-я ЗАБ, 1.SLP
39212119	ФН	№21	21	19	30.04.44	Чехословакия	19	2-я ЗАБ, 1.SLP
39212120	ФН	№21	21	20	1944	СССР		1-й УТАП, 523-й ИАП
39212124	ФН	№21	21	24	13.05.44	Чехословакия	24	2-я ЗАБ, 1.SLP
39212126	ФН	№21	21	26	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39212129	ФН	№21	21	29	1944	СССР		523-й ИАП
39212132	ФН	№21	21	32	1944	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 23.09.44
39212139	ФН	№21	21	38	1944	Чехословакия	39	2-я ЗАБ, 1.SLP потерян 06.12.44
39212150	ФН	№21	21	50	1944	СССР		523-й ИАП
39212153	ФН	№21	21	53	1944	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 523-й ИАП
39212169	ФН	№21	21	69	1944	СССР		937-й ИАП потерян 30.05.44
39212177	ФН	№21	21	77	1944	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 22.08.44
39212183	ФН	№21	21	83	1944	СССР		опытный Е-67В
39212184	ФН	№21	21	84	1944	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 07.09.44
39212193	ФН	№21	21	93	1944	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 10.07.44
39212194	ФН	№21	21	94	1944	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 17.05.44
39212195	ФН	№21	21	95	1944	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 01.07.44
39212198	ФН	№21	21	98	1944	СССР		1-й УТАП, 523-й ИАП
392121109	ФН	№21	21	109	1944	СССР		113-й ГвИАП
392121112	ФН	№21	21	112	1944	СССР		113-й ГвИАП
392121118	ФН	№21	21	118	1944	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ сбит 02.08.44
392121136	ФН	№21	21	136	1944	СССР		813-й ИАП
392121142	ФН	№21	21	142	1944	СССР		178-й ГвИАП
392121151	ФН	№21	21	151	13.05.44	Чехословакия 		2-я ЗАБ, 128.SSLT, 1.SLP сбит 20.09.44
392121172	ФН	№21	21	172	1944	СССР		2-я ЗАБ потерян 22.05.44
392121175	ФН	№21	21	175	1944	СССР		482-й ИАП
392121179	ФН	№21	21	179	1944	СССР		523-й ИАП
392121180	ФН	№21	21	180	1944	СССР		2-й ГвИАП
392121181	ФН	№21	21	181	1944	СССР		113-й ГвИАП
392121185	ФН	№21	21	185	1944	СССР		фото
392121187	ФН	№21	21	187	1944	СССР		113-й ГвИАП
392121193	ФН	№21	21	193	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП
39212212	ФН	№21	22	12	25.05.44	СССР		2-й ЗАП столкновение с 39212331 08.06.44
39212215	ФН	№21	22	15	06.06.44	СССР		523-й ИАП
39212224	ФН	№21	22	24	06.06.44	СССР		523-й ИАП потерян 10.44
39212229	ФН	№21	22	29	06.06.44	СССР		523-й ИАП
39212233	ФН	№21	22	33	06.06.44	СССР		523-й ИАП потерян 10.44
39212235	ФН	№21	22	35	06.06.44	СССР		523-й ИАП
39212236	ФН	№21	22	36	06.06.44	СССР		523-й ИАП
39212254	ФН	№21	22	54	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП
39212265	ФН	№21	22	65	06.06.44	СССР		523-й ИАП столкновение в воздухе 39210775 22.06.44
39212273	ФН	№21	22	73	1944	СССР		172-й ИАП
39212274	ФН	№21	22	74	1944	СССР		192-й ИАП сбит 23.10.44
39212281	ФН	№21	22	81	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП
39212285	ФН	№21	22	85	06.06.44	СССР		523-й ИАП
39212310	ФН	№21	23	10	30.05.44	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 06.06.44
39212311	ФН	№21	23	11	1944	СССР		178-й ГвИАП сбит 19.10.44
39212331	ФН	№21	23	31	03.06.44	СССР		2-й ЗАП столкновение с 39212212 08.06.44
39212337	ФН	№21	23	37	08.06.44	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 14.06.44
39212343	ФН	№21	23	43	1944	СССР		523-й ИАП
39212354	ФН	№21	23	54	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП
39212359	ФН	№21	23	59	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП
39212364	ФН	№21	23	64	1944	СССР		56-й ИАП потерян 20.03.45
39212382	ФН	№21	23	82	1944	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 20.09.44
39212384	ФН	№21	23	84	1944	СССР		177-й ГвИАП
39212392	ФН	№21	23	92	1944	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 10.07.44
39212414	ФН	№21	24	14	1944	СССР		113-й ГвИАП
39212416	ФН	№21	24	16	1944	СССР		ВОШВ ВВС КА потерян 05.07.44
39212418	ФН	№21	24	18	1944	СССР		159-й ИАП
39212421	ФН	№21	24	21	1944	СССР	2	161-й ИАП
39212423	ФН	№21	24	23	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП
39212426	УТИ	№21	24	26	1944	СССР		523-й ИАП, 14-й ОТТП
39212434	ФН	№21	24	34	06.06.44	СССР		113-й ГвИАП
39212438	ФН	№21	24	38	1944	СССР		137-й ГвИАП, 32-й ГвИАП
39212442	ФН	№21	24	42	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП
39212444	ФН	№21	24	44	1944	СССР		113-й ГвИАП
39212445	ФН	№21	24	45	1944	СССР		523-й ИАП сбит 09.44
39212451	ФН	№21	24	51	1944	СССР	20	927-й ИАП потерян 19.09.44
39212455	ФН	№21	24	55	1944	СССР		113-й ГвИАП
39212461	ФН	№21	24	61	1944	СССР		523-й ИАП
39212462	ФН	№21	24	62	1944	СССР		523-й ИАП
39212470	ФН	№21	24	70	1944	СССР		113-й ГвИАП
39212473	ФН	№21	24	73	1944	СССР	10	161-й ИАП
39212481	ФН	№21	24	81	1944	СССР		739-й ИАП столкновение в воздухе с 39212091 20.01.45
39212483	ФН	№21	24	83	1944	СССР	10	161-й ИАП
39212490	ФН	№21	24	90	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП
39212495	ФН	№21	24	95	1944	СССР	95	113-й ГвИАП сбит 18.01.45
392124100	ФН	№21	24	100	1944	СССР	100	530-й ИАП потерян 30.01.45
39212506	ФН	№21	25	06	1944	СССР		729-й ИАП сбит
39212511	ФН	№21	25	11	1944	СССР		790-й ИАП сбит
39212516	ФН	№21	25	16	1944	СССР	16	116-й ИАП сбит 22.01.45
39212519	ФН	№21	25	19	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39212523	ФН	№21	25	23	1944	СССР		177-й ГвИАП сбит 24.04.45
39212524	ФН	№21	25	24	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39212527	ФН	№21	25	27	1944	СССР		178-й ГвИАП сбит 22.02.45
39212528	ФН	№21	25	28	1944	СССР		178-й ГвИАП сбит 09.12.44
39212544	ФН	№21	25	44	1944	СССР		113-й ГвИАП потерян при перегоне 03.45
39212580	ФН	№21	25	80	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP
39212611	ФН	№21	26	11	1944	СССР		178-й ГвИАП сбит 17.02.45
39212615	ФН	№21	26	15	1944	СССР	10	609-й ИАП
39212616	ФН	№21	26	16	1944	СССР		177-й ГвИАП сбит 06.01.45
39212618	ФН	№21	26	18	1944	СССР		177-й ГвИАП сбит 06.01.45
39212627	ФН	№21	26	27	1944	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 07.08.44
39212628	ФН	№21	26	28	1944	СССР		482-й ИАП потерян 20.09.44
39212631	ФН	№21	26	31	1944	СССР		178-й ГвИАП сбит 09.12.44
39212643	ФН	№21	26	43	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП
39212649	ФН	№21	26	49	1944	Чехословакия 		2.SLP
39212650	ФН	№21	26	50	1944	СССР		ВОШВ потерян 19.11.44
39212651	ФН	№21	26	51	04.06.44	СССР		3-й ЗАП потерян 11.07.44
39212652	ФН	№21	26	52	1944	СССР		178-й ГвИАП сбит 21.12.44
39212672	ФН	№21	26	72	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39212688	ФН	№21	26	88	1944	СССР		165-й ИАП
39212691	ФН	№21	26	91	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП
39212694	ФН	№21	26	94	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП сбит 18.02.45
39212697	ФН	№21	26	97	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39212702	ФН	№21	27	02	1944	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 15.09.44
39212704	ФН	№21	27	04	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП
39212707	ФН	№21	27	07	1944	СССР		486-й ИАП
39212709	ФН	№21	27	09	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП
39212716	УТИ	№21	27	16	29.12.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
39212724	ФН	№21	27	24	1944	СССР		486-й ИАП сбит 05.12.44
39212742	ФН	№21	27	42	1944	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 03.08.44
39212748	ФН	№21	27	48	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39212751	ФН	№21	27	51	1944	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 28.08.44
39212754	ФН	№21	27	54	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП сбит 04.02.45
39212769	ФН	№21	27	69	1944	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 523-й ИАП
39212770	ФН	№21	27	70	04.07.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
39212775	ФН	№21	27	75	1944	СССР	10	161-й ИАП
39212783	ФН	№21	27	83	1944	СССР		254-й ИАП
39212795	ФН	№21	27	95	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП
39212817	ФН	№21	28	17	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП
39212819	ФН	№21	28	19	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39212823	ФН	№21	28	23	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39212827	ФН	№21	28	27	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП
39212840	ФН	№21	28	40	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП
39212842	ФН	№21	28	42	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП, 927-й ИАП
39212848	ФН	№21	28	48	11.07.44	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 25.07.44
39212854	ФН	№21	28	54	1944	СССР		254-й ИАП потерян 03.09.44
39212855	ФН	№21	28	55	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП сбит 07.10.44
39212858	ФН	№21	28	58	1944	СССР		805-й ИАП
39212862	ФН	№21	28	62	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП
39212863	ФН	№21	28	63	1944	Чехословакия 		2.SLP
39212865	ФН	№21	28	65	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП потерян 10.10.44
39212867	ФН	№21	28	67	1944	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 523-й ИАП
39212869	ФН	№21	28	69	1944	СССР	69	116-й ИАП сбит 14.05.45
39212882	ФН	№21	28	82	1944	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 05.10.44
39212883	ФН	№21	28	83	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП сбит 15.09.44
39212906	ФН	№21	29	06	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП сбит 12.01.45
39212909	ФН	№21	29	09	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП, 927-й ИАП
39212918	ФН	№21	29	18	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП
39212926	ФН	№21	29	26	1944	СССР		178-й ГвИАП сбит 16.02.45
39212929	ФН	№21	29	29	18.07.44	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 03.08.44
39212932	ФН	№21	29	32	1944	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 23.09.44
39212938	ФН	№21	29	38	1944	СССР		ВОШВБ потерян 23.09.44
39212940	ФН	№21	29	40	1944	СССР	40	92-й ИАП сбит 27.08.44
39212944	ФН	№21	29	44	1944	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 14.11.44
39212945	ФН	№21	29	45	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП сбит 10.10.44
39212946	ФН	№21	29	46	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39212948	ФН	№21	29	48	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP
39212952	ФН	№21	29	52	1944	СССР		178-й ИАП сбит 16.11.44
39212955	ФН	№21	29	55	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП сбит 27.03.45
39212961	ФН	№21	29	61	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39212963	ФН	№21	29	63	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП
39212975	ФН	№21	29	75	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП сбит 10.10.44
39212985	ФН	№21	29	85	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP
39212986	ФН	№21	29	86	1944	СССР		178-й ИАП потерян 15.02.45
39212993	ФН	№21	29	93	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП
39212994	ФН	№21	29	94	1944	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 22.12.44
39212996	ФН	№21	29	96	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP потерян 28.04.45
39213007	ФН	№21	30	07	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП
39213012	ФН	№21	30	12	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП
39213018	ФН	№21	30	18	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП сбит 21.03.45
39213022	ФН	№21	30	22	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП сбит 17.09.44
39213028	ФН	№21	30	28	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39213029	ФН	№21	30	29	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП сбит 16.09.44
39213041	ФН	№21	30	41	1944	СССР		фото ЦВМА
39213043	ФН	№21	30	43	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП сбит 09.10.44
39213045	ФН	№21	30	41	1944	СССР		415-й ИАП сбит 17.10.44
39213048	ФН	№21	30	48	1944	СССР		863-й ИАП
39213050	ФН	№21	30	50	1944	СССР		испытания
39213053	ФН	№21	30	53	1944	СССР		805-й ИАП потерян 18.10.44
39213058	ФН	№21	30	58	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39213062	ФН	№21	30	62	1944	СССР		254-й ИАП потерян 16.09.44
39213063	ФН	№21	30	63	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP
39213071	ФН	№21	30	71	1944	СССР		254-й ИАП
39213082	ФН	№21	30	82	1944	СССР		177-й ГвИАП сбит 26.03.45
39213094	ФН	№21	30	94	1944	СССР		254-й ИАП сбит 23.09.44
39213117	ФН	№21	31	17	1944	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ
39213126	ФН	№21	31	26	03.08.44	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ
39213128	ФН	№21	31	28	05.08.44	СССР		4-й ГвИАП КБФ потерян 10.07.45
39213139	ФН	№21	31	39	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП сбит 18.03.45
39213154	ФН	№21	31	54	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП сбит 04.02.45
39213167	ФН	№21	31	67	1944	СССР		56-й ИАП
39213168	ФН	№21	31	68	1944	СССР		790-й ИАП
39213181	ФН	№21	31	81	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП сбит 28.03.45
39213183	ФН	№21	31	83	11.08.44	СССР		2-й ЗАП  потерян 30.09.44
39213191	ФН	№21	31	91	1944	СССР		848-й ИАП столкновение с Ла-5 3721214987 потерян 01.04.45
39213199	ФН	№21	31	99	1944	СССР		50-й ИАП
39213218	ФН	№21	32	18	1944	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 523-й ИАП
39213224	ФН	№21	32	24	1944	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 523-й ИАП
39213233	ФН	№21	32	33	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39213235	ФН	№21	32	35	1944	СССР		178-й ГвИАП сбит 05.12.44
39213242	ФН	№21	32	42	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP потерян 28.04.45
39213259	ФН	№21	32	59	1944	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 523-й ИАП
39213279	ФН	№21	32	79	1944	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 523-й ИАП
39213286	ФН	№21	32	86	1944	СССР		178-й ГвИАП сбит 11.12.44
39213291	ФН	№21	32	91	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP
39213308	ФН	№21	33	08	1944	СССР		523-й ИАП
39213324	ФН	№21	33	24	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39213325	ФН	№21	33	25	1944	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 04.01.45
39213331	ФН	№21	33	31	1944	СССР		178-й ГвИАП сбит 12.44
39213333	ФН	№21	33	33	1944	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 523-й ИАП
39213338	УТИ	№21	33	38	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП, 137-й ГвИАП
39213343	ФН	№21	33	43	1944	СССР		486-й ИАП сбит 21.10.44
39213355	ФН	№21	33	55	1944	СССР		805-й ИАП
39213364	УТИ	№21	33	64	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39213385	ФН	№21	33	85	31.07.44	СССР		фото ЦВМА
39213396	ФН	№21	33	96	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39213402	ФН	№21	34	02	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39213407	ФН	№21	34	07	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP
39213414	ФН	№21	34	02	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP
39213423	ФН	№21	34	23	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP
39213424	ФН	№21	34	24	1944	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 523-й ИАП
39213426	ФН	№21	34	26	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39213430	ФН	№21	34	30	1944	СССР		фото ЦВМА
39213431	ФН	№21	34	31	1944	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 14.11.44
39213438	ФН	№21	34	38	1944	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 523-й ИАП
39213439	ФН	№21	34	39	1944	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 523-й ИАП
39213444	ФН	№21	34	44	1944	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 523-й ИАП
39213452	ФН	№21	34	52	1944	СССР		2-й ЗАП, 523-й ИАП
39213453	ФН	№21	34	53	1944	СССР		Чехословакия 1.SLP
39213479	ФН	№21	34	79	1944	СССР		Чехословакия IW-6 1.SLP потерян 01.09.46
39213489	ФН	№21	34	89	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39213495	ФН	№21	34	95	1944	СССР		Чехословакия 1.SLP
39213497	ФН	№21	34	97	1944	СССР		609-й ИАП
39213510	ФН	№21	35	10	08.09.44	СССР		документ
39213512	ФН	№21	35	12	08.09.44	СССР		609-й ИАП
39213519	ФН	№21	35	19	1944	СССР		92-й ИАП сбит 14.11.44
39213525	ФН	№21	35	25	1944	СССР		161-й ИАП
39213543	ФН	№21	35	43	15.09.44	СССР		2-й ЗАП потерян 27.09.44
39213545	ФН	№21	35	45	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP
39213587	ФН	№21	35	87	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP
39213589	ФН	№21	35	89	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP
39213590	ФН	№21	35	90	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP, 2.SLP
39213591	ФН	№21	35	91	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP
39213606	ФН	№21	36	06	1944	СССР		739-й ИАП, 165-й ИАП
39213614	ФН	№21	36	14	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP
39213616	ФН	№21	36	16	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP
39213635	ФН	№21	36	35	1944	СССР		739-й ИАП, 165-й ИАП
39213642	УТИ	№21	36	42	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP потерян 27.06.46
39213652	УТИ	№21	36	52	1944	СССР		Чехословакия EW-5 2.SLP
39213676	ФН	№21	36	76	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP
39213678	ФН	№21	36	78	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP
39213679	ФН	№21	36	79	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP
39213683	ФН	№21	36	83	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP
39213684	ФН	№21	36	84	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP
39213685	ФН	№21	36	85	1944	СССР		178-й ГвИАП
39213686	ФН	№21	36	86	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP
39213688	ФН	№21	36	88	1944	СССР		32-й ГвИАП
39213717	УТИ	№21	37	17	1944	Чехословакия 		2.SLP
39213818	ФН	№21	37	18	1944	Чехословакия 		1.SLP
39213862	ФН	№21	38	62	1944	СССР		165-й ИАП сбит 14.10.44

41210101	ФН	№21	01	01	1943	СССР	01	авария 20.09.44
41210105	ФН	№21	01	05	1944	СССР		177-й ГвИАП сбит 31.10.44
41210109	ФН	№21	01	09	1944	СССР		116-й ИАП потерян 22.01.45
41210115	ФН	№21	01	15	1944	СССР	15	177-й ГвИАП потерян 02.01.45
41210120	ФН	№21	01	20	1944	Чехословакия 	20	1.SLP сбит 20.10.44
41210201	ФН	№21	02	01	1944	СССР		177-й ГвИАП сбит 13.11.44
41210241	ФН	№21	02	41	1944	СССР		178-й ГвИАП потерян на земле 18.02.45
41210276	ФН	№21	02	76	1944	СССР		739-й ИАП сбит 19.01.45
43210109	ФН	№21	01	09	1943	СССР		испытания 1943

5001		№31	50	01	22.09.42	СССР		131-й ИАП сбит 05.10.42
5002		№31	50	02	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП
5003		№31	50	03	22.09.42	СССР		131-й ИАП сбит 26.10.42
5004		№31	50	04	10.42	СССР		131-й ИАП потерян 26.10.42
5005		№31	50	05	22.09.42	СССР		249-й ИАП?
5006		№31	50	06	10.42	СССР		131-й ИАП потерян 30.01.43
5007		№31	50	07	22.09.42	СССР		131-й ИАП сбит 09.42
5008		№31	50	08	10.09.42	СССР		131-й ИАП сбит 25.10.42
5009		№31	50	09	10.42	СССР		249-й ИАП
5010		№31	50	10	09.10.42	СССР		131-й ИАП сбит 18.10.42
5011		№31	50	11	10.42	СССР		131-й ИАП столкновение с 5015 потерян 01.43
5012		№31	50	12	10.42	СССР		131-й ИАП сбит 05.11.42
5013		№31	50	13	10.42	СССР		131-й ИАП сбит 05.11.42
5014		№31	50	14	10.42	СССР		131-й ИАП сбит 05.11.42
5015		№31	50	15	10.42	СССР		131-й ИАП столкновение с 5011 потерян 01.43
5016		№31	50	16	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 12.04.43
5017		№31	50	17	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП
5018		№31	50	18	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП
5019		№31	50	19	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП
5020		№31	50	20	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП
5021		№31	50	21	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП
5022		№31	50	22	1942	СССР		документ
5023		№31	50	23	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП
5024		№31	50	24	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП
5025		№31	50	25	1942	СССР		документ
5026		№31	50	25	1942	СССР		документ
5027		№31	50	27	1942	СССР		249-й ИАП сбит 18.04.43

3810121		№381	01	21		СССР		испытания 08.44
3810130	Ф	№381	01	30	1943	СССР		документ
3810201	Ф	№381	02	01	1943	СССР		49-й ИАП сбит 15.09.43
3810205	Ф	№381	02	05	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
3810208	Ф	№381	02	08	1943	СССР		49-й ИАП
3810210	Ф	№381	02	10	1943	СССР		49-й ИАП
3810211	Ф	№381	02	11	1943	СССР		49-й ИАП
3810213	Ф	№381	02	13	1943	СССР		49-й ИАП
3810230	Ф	№381	02	30	1943	СССР		документ
3810302	Ф	№381	03	02	1943	СССР		аварийный сброс фото
3810304	Ф	№381	03	04	1943	СССР		482-й ИАП потерян 21.06.44
3810311	Ф	№381	03	11	1943	СССР		испытания 09.43
3810314	Ф	№381	03	14	1943	СССР		документ
3810316	Ф	№381	03	16	1943	СССР		3-й ГвИАП КБФ
3810319	Ф	№381	03	19	1943	СССР		документ
3810321	Ф	№381	03	21	1943	СССР		297-й ИАП уничтожен на земле 28.04.44
3810327	Ф	№381	03	27	1943	СССР		Вязниковская АШ потерян 22.01.45
3810330	Ф	№381	03	30	1943	СССР		документ
3810411	Ф	№381	04	11	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП
3810413	Ф	№381	04	13	1943	СССР		документ
3810419	Ф	№381	04	19	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП
3810429	Ф	№381	04	29	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП
3810430	Ф	№381	04	30	1943	СССР		документ
3810519	Ф	№381	05	19	1943	СССР		240-й ИАП
3810525	Ф	№381	05	25	1943	СССР		ВОШВБ потерян 07.02.44
3810530	Ф	№381	05	30	1943	СССР		документ
3810606	Ф	№381	06	06	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
3810608	Ф	№381	06	08	1943	СССР		11-й ГвИАП сбит 23.06.44
3810614	Ф	№381	06	14	1943	СССР		523-й ИАП
3810615	Ф	№381	06	15	1943	СССР		11-й ГвИАП сбит 23.01.44
3810630	Ф	№381	06	30	1943	СССР		документ
3810702	Ф	№381	07	02	08.12.43	СССР		315-й ИАД
3810709	Ф	№381	07	09	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 28.06.44
3810723	Ф	№381	07	23	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 15.04.44
3810730	Ф	№381	07	30	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 06.03.44
3810802	Ф	№381	08	02	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 18.06.44
3810803	Ф	№381	08	03	1943	СССР		159-й ИАП сбит 14.02.44
3810806	Ф	№381	08	06	29.12.43	СССР		164-й ИАП сбит 26.08.44
3810830	Ф	№381	08	30	1943	СССР		документ
3810930	Ф	№381	09	30	1943	СССР		документ
3811012	Ф	№381	10	12	15.02.44	СССР		документ
3811014	Ф	№381	10	14	15.02.44	СССР		документ
3811022	Ф	№381	10	22	02.44	СССР		испытания
3811030	Ф	№381	10	30	1944	СССР		документ
3811130	Ф	№381	11	30	1944	СССР		документ
3811215	Ф	№381	12	15	1944	СССР		927-й ИАП
3811230	Ф	№381	12	30	1944	СССР		документ
3811301	Ф	№381	13	01	1944	СССР		172-й ИАП
3811304	Ф	№381	13	04	1944	СССР		172-й ИАП потерян 26.07.44
3811330	Ф	№381	13	30	1944	СССР		документ
3811414	Ф	№381	14	14	1944	СССР		240-й ИАП
3811430	Ф	№381	14	30	1944	СССР		документ
3811507	Ф	№381	15	07	04.44	СССР		испытания гибридный двигатель
3811530	Ф	№381	15	30	1944	СССР		документ

3799062	УТИ	№99	06	02		СССР		документ
37990614	УТИ	№99	06	14		СССР		документ

----------


## Morsunin

21иап Ла-5 39213578 12.11.43 разбит при вынужденной посадке летчик мл.л Панов погиб.

----------


## Мансур Мустафин

> 21иап Ла-5 39213578 12.11.43 разбит при вынужденной посадке летчик мл.л Панов погиб.


Ошибка в реестре 39210374 это не ФН, а Ф
Полный номер 39210374-Ф

Поправка 18.06
В контрольном списке имеющихся в 3 иак на 1.6.43 самолетов числится 1 Ла-5 (№39210379), но не в управлении, а в 278 иад (разбивки на полки там нет).
В контрольном списке на поступившие и убывшие 1-19.6.43 есть Ла-5 №39210374 
(записан как 0374ф), поступивший 17 июня с 21 завода. Под ним записан,но вычеркнут Ла-5 №39210353. Что это означает, я не знаю. 
18.6 оба Ла-5 (записаны как 0374ф и 0379ф) убыли в 236 иад.
В 236 иад не прибыл 0374

0374 попал в плен, возвращен в 3ИАК под Армавиром

----------


## Morsunin

Журнал боевых действий 113 гв. иап
Описывает период с 01.08.1941 по 31.05.1945 г.
22268, Опись: 0383418с, Дело: 0002
в 06.43 полк получил 21Ла-5ф с завода
11.43
Ла-5ф? №39213872 не вернулся с бз
Ла-5ф? №39213062 разбит на вынужденной
12.43 потерь нет
01.44
не вернулись с бз №№39213708, 39214148, 39213921 
сбиты ИА №№ 39213916, 39213889 , ЗА №39213955
02.44
не вернулся с бз №№39214157
сбит ИА №№ 39213999 , ЗА №39214161
катастрофа №39213054
25.02.44 передали 9Ла-5ф? в 111гв.иап и с 26.02. 20 летчиков убыли в Сейму за самолетами
C 16.04. по 01.05.44 перегнали 44Ла-5ф
08.44 
авария Ла-5ф №4887

----------


## Василий Гоголев

08.07.1944 16-й гиап получил от 302-го иап УЛа-5 № 43250208 с мотором М-82Ф № 6504400 [Табаченко А.И. Покрышкинский авиаполк. «Нелакированные» боевые хроники. 16-й гвардейский истребительный авиационный полк в боях с люфтваффе. 1943-1945. Изд. 2-е. – М.: ЗАО Издательство Центроплиграф, 2014. – С. 431].
09.07.1944 уже 16-й гиап передал в 100-й иап УЛа-5 № 43210205 с мотором М-82Ф № 6504407 [Там же, с. 432].

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен

----------


## Fencer

Воздушная катастрофа под Воршей. 1944 год https://zebra-tv.ru/novosti/jizn/voz...shey-1944-god/

----------


## lindr

Реестр обновлен

----------

